#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-24
<MrChrisDruif> Laat ik ook maar is gaan :D
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, hoi
<RawChid> 1 goede morgen ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Hay leoquant & RawChid :)
<leoquant> gode morgen allen ツ
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, heb jij om je aan te sluiten bij mwanzo?
<leoquant> zin
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het hier? Minder rustig dan gisteravond iig :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hangt er vanaf :)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat er van me verwacht wordt als ik lid wordt :)
<leoquant> wat kunnen wij voor je doen, en wat kan jij voor ons doen?
<leoquant> dat is de kern vraag
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm, goeie vragen :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben al in de leer bij UndiFineD om lid te worden bij de internationale beginners team, dus zou een beetje redundant worden als ik hier ook nog eens dingen zou leren...en voor internationale team ga ik me eerst focussen op dev, maar als er mensen zijn met vragen op de IRC dan probeer ik die ook te helpen :)
<MrChrisDruif> En ik pas random als het me gevraagd wordt ook wiki's aan :)
<leoquant> dus kiest bewust voor de internationale focus begrijp ik
<leoquant> LoCo heefy niet je interesse a priori
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe bedoel je?
<RawChid> Nouhja, voglens mij moet je het niet zo strak zien
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif is hier regelmatig
<leoquant> hij is meer dan welkom
<RawChid> In mijn ogen is hij nu half lid, maar hoef je dat nergens vast te leggen ofzo
<MrChrisDruif> Als hier (of moet je voor vragen in #ubuntu-nl zitten) vragen komen dan probeer ik die ook te helpen :)
<leoquant> tuurlijk
<RawChid> #ubuntu-nl is puur voor ondersteuning aan het OS
<leoquant> graag zelfs
<RawChid> Dit is meer de #ubuntu-nl voor de gemeenschap
<MrChrisDruif> Dan zalk die ook maar eens toevoegen aan me auto-join O:-)
<leoquant> yep zo staat het ook in het topic
<RawChid> Ik denk dat MrChrisDruif sowieso al mooi info kan geven over de internationale gemeenschap (en vragen daarover beantwoorden:)
<leoquant> ja men werkt men focusgroepen daar
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, dat is misschien ook wel leuk/handig voor mwanzo
<leoquant> wat MrChrisDruif ?
<RawChid> Oke, wat zijn focusgroepen? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Focusgroepen :)
<RawChid> Noem Of noem er eens 1
<RawChid> Euh, rare zin, maar je begrijpt wel wat ik bedoel he...
<leoquant> launchpad/irc/security/etc
<leoquant> dev ook
<RawChid> Ah oke
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, heb je daar misschien een URL over?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, wanneer we groot zijn en onze positie binnen ubuntu-nl duidelijk is dan zou dat kunnen....
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan er alles hier over lezen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups en nog meer over Beginners Team hier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam maar makkelijk gezegd zijn dat groepen binnen in de beginners team die eigenlijk alles over een bepaald onderwerp weten, o.a. dev, user help, bugs & documentation
<leoquant> of waar hun affiniteit bij ligt
<MrChrisDruif> Zoiets kan je al opzetten terwijl je nog klein bent, klein beetje over-done misschien, maar wel makkelijker :)
<MrChrisDruif> In het begin zullen die kanalen natuurlijk bijna leeg zijn..
<RawChid> Eigenlijk hebben we zoiets al impliciet bedacht
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo Zie onderaan
<RawChid> Nouhja, het lijkt er een beetje op :P
<leoquant> er liggen inderdaad dit soort zaadjes al in het concept van mwanzo
<MrChrisDruif> Ja en nee :)
<MrChrisDruif> Het een kleine uitleg over wat voor vragen je in #ubuntu-nl kan stellen :)
<RawChid> Om een voorbeeld te geven. Persoonlijk ben ik van mening om geen dev groep te hebben binnen ubuntu-nl. Als je serieus wilt ontwikkelen aan Ubuntu moet je maar internationaal gaan. (mijn mening he)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<leoquant> RawChid, ondertusse is er al gedevd hier
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, aan de ene kant heb je gelijk. Maar als je net begint en je bent misschien nog iets jonger (m.a.w. Engels is nog lastig voor je) dan is het soms wel fijn als je in het Nederlands uitleg kan krijgen :)
<leoquant> en dooitze is ook op stoom.
<RawChid> Dat weet ik en dat is erg mooi! Ik bedoel ook niet dat NL-ers niet moeten ontwikkelen.
<MrChrisDruif> In de classroom heb ik gehoord inderdaad leoquant, over Python
<leoquant> maar eerst: onze positie binnen ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> die is onduidelijk
<RawChid> Mijn punt is ook een beetje. Als je serieus support van Ubuntu (en de gehele gemeenschap) wilt, moet je het toch in het engels doen allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Dat programmeren bedoel je?
<leoquant> we zoeken samenwerking met ubuntu user days RawChid
<RawChid> leoquant, ik vind het toch wel steeds duidelijker worden. Ook al die workshops die prima lopen
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: ^
<leoquant> Gotiniens, heeft die tak nu
<leoquant> taak
<RawChid> Leuk
<leoquant> het staat op de wiki
<RawChid> Waar?
<leoquant> ze zijn ook in het Spaans
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Wat moet je allemaal in het Engels doen?
<leoquant> flooding: Het is mogelijk om in de Nederlandse taal deel te nemen aan de Ubuntu user days. Een voorbeeld van de wikipage van dat initiatief vind je hier. Ik zou het een uitstekend initiatief vinden om binnen die internationale setting ook bij te dragen aan die workshops in onze taal. Een Spaanstalig initiatief is reeds gestart. We zouden de wiki op zijn minst kunnen vertalen, en kijken of we een team kunnen samen
<leoquant> stellen die dit initiatief draagt. De lessen worden tegelijk met de Engelstalige en Spaanstalige workshops gegeven. Er moet contact met Chris Johnston worden opgenomen om dit te bespreken en te stroomlijnen. Vanaf 20 jan. is duidelijk dat Gotiniens dit idee ,dat van hem afkomstig was overigens, zal uitwerken. Er is contact gelegd met de leiding van Ubuntu user days.
<RawChid> Ah, dat gaat over de workshops/classrooms he. Dat is juist mooi om in het nederlands te doen
<leoquant> daarom
<leoquant> user day= 15 lessen per dag
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop  onderaan
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, ik bedoelde inderdaad echt programmeren en de communicatie daar omheen.
<RawChid> Een ander voorbeeld is bugs triaging. Het schiet toch niet op om bugs in het Nederlands te melden? Of zie ik dat verkeerd..
<leoquant> engels spaans synchroon
<MrChrisDruif> Het programmeren zelf kan je gewoon in Engelse termen houden, maar de uitleg eromheen zou juist hier in het NL moeten, daarvoor zijn we toch juist?
<RawChid> Begrijp me niet verkeerd. Ik vind mwanzo en dingen in het Nederlands overnemen in het algemeen heel goed
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, en als er nou een willekeurige andere Ubuntero wilt helpen (die geen NL spreekt)
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Daarvoor is de internationale ubuntu en -beginners? #ubuntu heb je een mega veel talen :)
<RawChid> En die moeten dan Nederlandse vergaderingen bijwonen?
<RawChid> En nederlandse bleuprints uitwerken
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij snap ik niet waar je heen wilt :D
<RawChid> Maargoed, ik heb mn standpunt gegeven. Het was niet echt mijn bedoeling een hele discussie aan te zwengelen
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, je hebt je standpunt wel gegeven, maar ik snap hem niet volgens mij
<RawChid> Mijn punt was een beetje, als je wilt programmeren voor Ubuntu, kun je dat het beste internationaal doen. Mwanzo kan prima ondersteunen en helpen de weg te vinden...
<RawChid> 12:41:16 <+RawChid> Een ander voorbeeld is bugs triaging. Het schiet toch niet op om bugs in het Nederlands te  melden? Of zie ik dat verkeerd..
<Cees> Nee, schiet niet op maar ondersteuning in de Nederlandse taal om de methode uit te leggen kan van waarde zijn voor sommigen, is mijn mening.  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/BugsRapporten
 * Cees heeft niet de hele discussie gevolgd, sorry als dit een off-topic reactie is.
<Cees> en goedemiddag iedereen :)
<RawChid> Cees, prima ontopig reactie hoor, dat is ook wat ik bedoel
<leoquant> goedemiddag Cees
 * RawChid voelde zich niet begrepen :P
<leoquant> nou ik begrijp het wel hoor
<RawChid> Mooi :)
<RawChid> Ow
<RawChid> leoquant:
<RawChid> Hoe was de IRC workshop
<RawChid> (dat is langs me heen gegaan, ben een paar dagen niet online geweest)
<leoquant> ha die was wel fun, maar ik bleef niet in mijn klas
<leoquant> enging overal helpen lol
<RawChid> Was jij de leraar, maar had je niet iemand die de vragen afhandelde?
<leoquant> hannie heeft nu  irssi via SSL
<RawChid> lol
<leoquant> en! lernid deed het!
<RawChid> Ach, als het doel maar bereikt is he :)
<leoquant> hulde aan commandline
<RawChid> Ik zag het net op de wiki ja, zal het ook een keertje uitproberen
<leoquant> van de 4 deelnmers waren er 2....
<leoquant> dat was jammer, maar veel deden gewoon mee
<leoquant> (die zich niet hadden ingeschreven)
<RawChid> Cees, ik wil je wel helpen met de workshopwiki als dat nodig is
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, was ff aan de telefoon met me vader...ff teruglezen :P
<leoquant> we hebben veel opgezet in korte tijd
<leoquant> imho
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: We zaten toch op dezelfde pagina en was zoals Cees het bedoelde....ondersteuning en op weg helpen in het Nederlands :)
<MrChrisDruif> En goedemiddag Cees :)
<Cees> RawChid, hulp bij een workshop wiki is van harte welkom! :)
<leoquant> heb je ook een datum? :P
<RawChid> Hehe, gelijk aanpakken leoquant, goed bezig :P
<Cees> leoquant, nee er moet nog een datum geprikt worden.
<leoquant> ok
<Cees> Het idee voor een workshop met onderwerp wiki spreekt me wel aan maar ik heb nog geen tijd gehad er veel tijd in te steken.
<MrChrisDruif> Wat voor dingen wil je in die workshop bespreken?
<Cees> Eerst wil ik een soort plannetje opstellen met onderwerpen enz.
<RawChid> Cees inderdaad
<RawChid> Zelf heb ik wel wat idee-en, maar ik zou dan eigenlijk ook alles eerst willen uitwerken
<Cees> MrChrisDruif, gebruik van de Engelse en Nederlandse wiki om minimaal een persoonlijke pagina te kunnen maken.
<MrChrisDruif> Owjeeh, hebben we ook een Nederlandstalige wiki? :P
<Cees> wiki.ubuntu-nl.org
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom gebruiken al die "andere" pagina's van Ubuntu nog steeds de oude stylesheet? :P
<leoquant> Cees het punt is dat ik het (de datum) op google calendar wil hebben, das handig als lernid gebruikt wordt
<leoquant> het komt ook op intern. loco calendar
<RawChid> Cees, ik dacht er aan om http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeWiki ook te behandelen
<Cees> leoquant, duidelijk punt maar ik wil eerst wat meer zekerheid over de inhoud (lees: voorbereidingstijd)
<RawChid> Even iets anders. Misschien is het handig om de inschrijvingen alvast te openen
<leoquant> jaja nop :P
<RawChid> Om de animo te peilen. En daarna pas te beslissen of en wanneer het doorgaat
<Cees> RawChid, goed punt om deze pagina te behandelen, de techniek is in de basis gelijk tussen de Nederlandse en Engelstalige wiki.
<RawChid> Want als er maar 2 inschrijvingen komen, ga ik er geen moeite in steken
<leoquant> vind ik een passieve gelaten opstelling
<leoquant> niet voor
<RawChid> Noujah, ik doe wat ik wil
<Cees> RawChid, ander goed punt: als er geen animo is heeft het weinig nut. :P
<leoquant> maak duidelijk wat je wil
<leoquant> datum erbij
<leoquant> inschrijven
<leoquant> dat de helft niet komt kan...
<Cees> maar inderdaad ga ik, net als leoquant, van het positieve uit :)
<leoquant> mensen zijn nieuwsgierig/kleergierig
<leoquant> -k
<leoquant> de python workshop was gewoon top
<leoquant> enthousiasme
<leoquant> ook na de les
<RawChid> Ik ga daar wel van uit, maar wel het eerst wel zien middels een inschrijflijst ofzo. Als de helft niet komt vind ik niet erg. Want die kunnen achteraf nog wel nalezen. En de kans dat ze dat doen is groter omdat ze zich hadden ingeschreven (ze hebben interesse)
<RawChid> leoquant, mensen zijn ook kleergierig :P Anders is het zo koud
<leoquant> RawChid, heel veel zeggen dat ook idd, ik kan het later altijd weer oppakken/lezen
<leoquant> man mijn toetsenbord...
<leoquant> geef me de naam voor een vervanger...:P
<Cees> RawChid, ik moet zo weg en heb geen zin mijn agenda na te lopen maar de komende dagen overleggen we hier verder over een datum en maken vast een inschrijflijst.
<RawChid> Prima
<Cees> ik denk aan ergens eind februari/ begin maart zodat mensen de tijd hebben om in te schrijven.
<RawChid> Laten we voora niet haasten :P
<Cees> en wij om het voor te bereiden.
<RawChid> Precies, dat voorbereiden kan zelfs in de laatste week.
<MrChrisDruif> Met voorbereiden komt het daar toch meestal op neer ;)
<RawChid> Sssht
<Cees> als je zin en tijd hebt kan je een artikel op de wiki beginnen over de voorbereiding met alvast wat onderwerpen/bijzonderheden/aandachtspunten? :)
<MrChrisDruif> I'm just sayin' ;):P
<leoquant> ツ
 * Cees moet over 10 minuten weg, goedemiddag verder en tot later. :)
<MrChrisDruif> Fijne middag Cees :)
<RawChid> LAter
<MrChrisDruif> Maar leoquant; om terug te komen op je vraag of ik lid wil worden van mwanzo: als jullie dat willen, vind ik dat best...ik ben toch meestal al hier te vinden :)
<leoquant> mooi, welkom bij de club
<MrChrisDruif> Wooow....lid worden van de LoCo is veel makkelijker dan van UBT :P
<leoquant> nou de council moet het nog bekrachtigen he
<leoquant> dat kan nog een tijdje duren
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....
<leoquant> hahaha
<MrChrisDruif> Dezelfde council als die van UBT?
<leoquant> en de subcouncil met padawan ook he...
<leoquant> tja
<leoquant> maar dan heb je ook wat het....:)
<MrChrisDruif> Sub-council met padawan? Hoe bedoel je?
<leoquant> das was ijn duim
<leoquant> m
<leoquant> fantasie
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, je grote duim?
<MrChrisDruif> Waar je alles uit zuigt? :P
<leoquant> parodie
<leoquant> nogmaals van harte welkom
<leoquant> latersz....
<MrChrisDruif> Dag leoquant :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed dat phillw hier niet is :P Die vind het verschrikkelijk om mensen te flaggen om aan te geven dat ze "belangrijk" zijn :P
<MrChrisDruif> Daar heb je catalysten voor zou hij zeggen...
<MrChrisDruif> Wat vind jij hajour? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Aarde aan hajour, hajour contact?
<hajour> ja zal wel.maar het opent wel deuren zeggen ze.nou ik zie wel.wat betrefd status zegt het  me totaal niks en ik trek me zowiezo niks van status aan
<hajour> ik behandel iedereen hetzelfde .
<RawChid> Hoe herken je een catalyst MrChrisDruif?
<RawChid> Want hier zijn de mensen met +v 'een soort catalyst'
<RawChid> En verder ben ik het met hajour eens.
<MrChrisDruif> Is niet echt een duidelijk teken/flag voor: maar is meer iemand die het kanaal reguleert :) (Zal wel ff die link opzoeken die phillw me gisteren gaf :))
<MrChrisDruif> http://freenode.net/catalysts.shtml <= is wel Engels, maar met een translate moet het te vertalen zijn :)
<RawChid> Ach, ik spreek wel een woordje Engels :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ging ik wel vanuit...anders had ik een translated versie gestuurd ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, ik vind het aan de ene kant wel makkelijk dat je aan zo'n flag kan zien wie er lid is :)
<MrChrisDruif> Is leoquant geen lid?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, terugkomend op een andere vraag van mij: waarom gebruikt (o.a. de Nederlandse wiki) sub-sites van ubuntu nog steeds de oude style sheet? Is volgens mij nog van Karmic de style sheet die nu wordt gebruikt :)
<RawChid> Omdat er nog geen nieuwe is
<RawChid> Het is trouwens het oude moinmointhema, niet alleen een css bestand volgens mij..
<RawChid> Ik heb een beetje nagedacht over dat nieuwe LoCo-thema en wilde daar ook aan beginnen... http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Roadmap
<MrChrisDruif> moinmoin...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar gebruikt the wiki.ubuntu.com iets totaal anders dan de nl wiki?
<RawChid> Nee, die gebruikt ook moinmoin
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom hebben ze die niet gelijk opgesteld voor de rest van de community? Dan konden we die gelijk implementeren
<MrChrisDruif> opengesteld*
<MrChrisDruif> Nu lijkt het of de rest van de Ubuntu-wereld achterloopt <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet het, ik ben een zeikerd :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ook zo mooi "Vastliggende pagina" :P volgens mij is een betere "Onveranderbare pagina" of "Onveranderlijke pagina" :P
<RawChid> Mja, ik denk dat dat thema wel ergens te krijgen is. Alleen nu nog niet duidelijk te vinden waar vind ik.
<RawChid> Het is ook niet zoveel werk om over te gaan denk ik.
<MrChrisDruif> Thema 1 of thema 2, hoeft in principe niet uit te maken, als alle moinmoin thema compatibel zijn :)
<RawChid> jup
<MrChrisDruif> Maar het is meer het principe: waarom alleen ubuntu.com en niet de rest, zo lijkt het net alsof de rest achterblijft :-/
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...kzal wel ff in me wiki zetten dat ik ook hier lid ben geworden O:-)
<RawChid> Tja
<RawChid> help.ubuntu.com heeft ook nog zo'n bruinig thema
<RawChid> wiki.ubuntu.com is voor de community en in het LoCo theme (wit-oranje)
<RawChid> onze wiki (NL) is eigenlijk help+community
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, wat is je launchpad nick?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat vind ik trouwens raar, dat help nog steeds dat oude thema heeft.
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: ~chrisdruif
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, wat is je launchp. nick?
<leoquant> sorry
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, dat oranje is het LoCo thema he (voor alles omtrent LoCo's)
<leoquant> thx
<MrChrisDruif> Maar kan je ook op me wiki vinden https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrisDruif
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  toegevoegd
<leoquant> om het team te joinen zijn additionele stappen nodig
<leoquant> zie onze wiki
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief hoe lid te worden etc
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen Gotiniens is een echte LoCo :P Hij heeft z'n nl-wiki op de lijst gezet :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe kan ik mezelf op die lijst zetten als ik niet eens die pagina kan aanpassen? :P
<leoquant> welke lijst?
<MrChrisDruif> Van de laatste link die je gaf, en dan de eerste :)
<leoquant> dan heb je de wiki niet goed gelezen, je kunt je per vergadering kandidaat stellen
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ge zit nog niet in het team
<MrChrisDruif> Die eerste lijst is voor als je lid wil worden ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Tenminste...zo begreep ik het :)
<leoquant> wanneer ge klaar bent, wil ik u bij de mogelijke kandidaten zetten bij de eerstvolgende vergadering
<leoquant> daarom gaf ik u twee launchpad links
<leoquant> wanneer u van vaste waarde blijkt zal u meestal gekozen worden
<leoquant> members van het team hebben hun sporen verdiend binnen onze LoCo/mwanzo
<RawChid> Ach boeiend :P
<RawChid> Sorry
<leoquant> zijn ook nogal vaak ubuntumembers
<leoquant> of zouden imo moeten zijn.....
<leoquant> :P
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<leoquant> en over +V
<MrChrisDruif> Dat laatste is alleen een veronderstelling, maar goed...ja, over +V :)
<leoquant> dat staat iet ter discussie en heeft helemaal niets met status te maken. het laat de aanspreekpunten heel goed zien voor nieuwelingen/beginners
<leoquant> op de wiki staan zelfs de sterke punten per member
<MrChrisDruif> Ok, op die manier :)
<MrChrisDruif> Dus ik ben al wel een aanspreekpunt, maar geen lid :D
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> je hoort bij ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> voorlopig
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, dat zag ik :) De launchpad :)
<leoquant> UndiFineD, heb ik ook maar op de lijst gezet voor de volgende vergadering....:)
<leoquant> want die staat ook bij team members
<leoquant> lekker laten staan....:)
<leoquant> tis ook een lap tekst die wiki
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, daarom...
<MrChrisDruif> Wordt mwanzo-team eigenlijk wel gebruikt? ;)
<hanniedu> screen is gewijzigd in byobu
<JanC> byobu is leuk  ☺
<hanniedu> ben het aan het bekijken, ziet er leuk uit
<hanniedu> Geen verschil tussen alt+# of Ctrl+a, #
<hanniedu> dan is Alt toch gemakkelijker
<hanniedu> H
<hanniedu> Hoe kan ik in de terminal uit een programma stappen?
<hanniedu> Ik zie : of [end], maar kan er alleen uit door de terminal te sluiten
<StefandeVries> Ctrl-C ;)
<hanniedu> Tja, die had ik nog niet geprobeerd. Dank je
<RawChid> Vet, ben jij ook al aan het commandline IRC-en hanniedu :P
<StefandeVries> soms wel ja :P
<StefandeVries> via ssh op de Debianbak
<StefandeVries> gebrui je de terminal vaak, RawChid ?
<RawChid> Ja
<StefandeVries> Niets liever, of..?
<RawChid> Nou dat ook weer niet.
<RawChid> Maar wel zoveel mogelijk.
<Gotiniens> het ligt aan de taak waar je mee bezig bent imo
<RawChid> Voor sommige dingen, zoals programmeren bijvoorbeeld, vind ik een grafische IDE toch fijner
<Gotiniens> webbrowsen op de CLI zou ik niet zosnel doen
<StefandeVries> Voor programmeren gebruik ik juist alleen de CLI
<StefandeVries> Nano en vooral vim
<RawChid> Als ik een bash of python scriptje schrijf doe ik dat ook wel in de CLI
<RawChid> Maar bij een grotere app, of webdev gebruik ik een IDE
<StefandeVries> ieder z'n meug hè :)
<RawChid> Inderdaad
<RawChid> Maar diff-en in de CLI vind ik een hel
<RawChid> Daar zijn mooie grafische toepassingen voor
<StefandeVries> Nog beter als het je lukt in de CLI :)
<RawChid> Ik bedoel niet het commando, maar vooral zelf zien wat er is veranderd enzo
<StefandeVries> Ik kom niet meer in m'n account op het forum
<StefandeVries> wat stom
<RawChid> Volgens mij zijn er trouwens ook wel grafische CLI-programma's die het diff-en makkelijk maken.
<RawChid> Tja, misschien even forumteam mailen
<StefandeVries> of een nieuw account aanmaken. las graag de Stamkroeg, maar dat gaat nu niet meer
<StefandeVries> Activeringsmail komt niet aan bij GMail en niet bij Live Hotmail
<RawChid> Ook niet in den spambox
<StefandeVries> nope
<StefandeVries> Ah, schoolmail..
<RawChid> hanniedu, \ of \\ is wel anders in LaTeX ;)
<StefandeVries> Waarvoor gebruiken jullie (La)TeX?
<RawChid> De Ubuntuhandleiding@
<RawChid> Die is in LaTeX geschreven.
<JanC> hanniedu: in veel terminal-programma's kan je ook 'q' gebruiken om te stoppen (vb. less, top, ...)
<StefandeVries> Ik vind LaTeX maar bewerkelijk. krachtig, maar véél werk
<RawChid> Ik ook, gebruik het alleen voor grote documenten
<RawChid> Schrijf er nu mijn scriptie in. Maar ik denk dat ik het hierna niet zo snel meer zal gebruiken.
<StefandeVries> ik moet binnenkort een profielwerkstuk maken over encryptie etc, en daar wil ik LaTeX voor gebruiken, maar het lijkt me niet makkelijk
<Gotiniens> HAVO?
<StefandeVries> Gymnasium
<StefandeVries> en bedankt
<StefandeVries> :P
<RawChid> Interessant, ik heb vorig jaar een papertje daarover geschreven :P
<RawChid> Hey, niets tegen HAVO-ers he!
<Gotiniens> het was gewoon een vraag hoor
<Gotiniens> ow wacht...
<StefandeVries> ow wacht...wat?
<RawChid> Hij heeft door dat ik die opmerkingen niet tegen hem maakte...
<RawChid> -en
<Gotiniens> precies
<hanniedu> Hoe kan ik in de terminal uit een programma stappen?Wie weet of latex code mag worden voorafgegaan door \\
<Gotiniens> ctrl-c is meestal die optie om een programma af te sluiten
<hanniedu> 1e deel was al klaar ;)
<RawChid> hanniedu, ik heb je mail beantwoord.
<hanniedu> 2e deel: latex met \ of \\
<hanniedu> aha, rawchid, dat is snel
<RawChid> Niet doen !
<RawChid> \\ is linebreak, dan gaat alles stoek
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Bij mij wel ten minste.
<hanniedu> da ś dan heel vervelend, want gedit heeft overal \\ van gemaakt
<RawChid> BTW, ik zit ook wel eens in #latex
<RawChid> gedit is stom
<hanniedu> de vraag is dus of \\ in de weg zit
<hanniedu> welke editor gebruik jij dan?
<RawChid> Als je \marginnote{ is 1 commando. \\marginnote{ is een linebreak, met daarachter de tekst marginnote
<hanniedu> waarom heeft lucid dan \\ wel gewoon geslikt?
<RawChid> Euhm, dan weet ik niet zeker of het altijd geldt wat ik zei
<RawChid> Kun je het niet testen?
<hanniedu> zal ik eens bij #latex proberen
<RawChid> Ik gebruik eclipse, maar dat is niet gelijk aan te raden. Ik gebruik dat voor heel veel dingen, en daarom ook maar voor latex.
<MrChrisDruif> Ben d'r weer
<hanniedu> ik heb met Lucid gewoon de pdf file gegenereerd uit po met \\
<StefandeVries> welcome back, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Bedankt StefandeVries :)
<RawChid> In softwarecentrum staan wel wat te-editors, texlive is wel oke
<StefandeVries> RawChid, hanniedu: hoe hebben jullie LateX onder de knie gekregen?
<hanniedu> Ik irc nu via irssi. Zou graag een geluidje horen of iets visueels krijgen bij nieuwe reactie
<hanniedu> is dat mogelijk? Ik heb ook byobu
<hanniedu> StefandeVries, er is een goede beschrijving in de styleguide van Kevin Godby
<RawChid> StefandeVries, voorbeelden bekijken en google
<leoquant> active_notify.pl?
<leoquant> : http://scripts.irssi.org/
<hanniedu> Zie Download Ubuntu Manual Style Guide (ff googelen)
<hanniedu> dag leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leoquant, welkom terug :)
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> Crypt IRC communication with blowfish encryption.  dit zoum ik leuk vinden i irssi
<leoquant> (let niet op keyboard)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoezo, heb je er chocomel ofzo over gemorst? :P
<leoquant> irssi is opgebouwd met scripts, maar een geluidje en visuele pop-up....
<leoquant> dat doet weechat veel mooier
<leoquant> zowiezo mooier prog
<MrChrisDruif> Pidgin....heerlijk...alle protocollen in 1 programma ;)
<leoquant> pidgin is prachtig idd
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<leoquant> eten.....
<leoquant> dag..
<MrChrisDruif> Bijna op ;)
<RawChid> StefandeVries: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX/
<hanniedu> ik zie wel een script "active_notice.pl" staan
<StefandeVries> Ben ikw eer
<MrChrisDruif> Welkom terug StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> dank je
<MrChrisDruif> NP
<StefandeVries> Ben je eindelijk van accolades af(C++ naar Python), en backslashes(Windows > Linux-directory's), kom je zijn bij LaTeX weer tegen :P
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<leoquant> commandoline, hoi
<leoquant> lernid deed het prima
<leoquant> Gotiniens, was de enige van wie ik weet dat lernid het niet deed
<StefandeVries> commandoline, idle 22 minuten 35 seconden
<StefandeVries> vanavond nog maar eens proberen, leoquant :P
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> ik lees nu iets over tmux
<leoquant> fun
<StefandeVries> ik ben nog bezig met Latijn en ga me dalijk op LaTeX storten
<MrChrisDruif> Tmux?
 * commandoline is terug...
<leoquant> : http://tmux.sourceforge.net/
<leoquant> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> leoquant: Dat is dus 2 (mij en Gotiniens) op hoeveel?
<commandoline> (waarbij lernid het niet doet?)
<leoquant> uh,,,,gokje
<leoquant> 6/7 lernid
<leoquant> teveel?
<commandoline> ik vindt 1/3 vrij veel ja...
<leoquant> raar is dat.....
<MrChrisDruif> Lernid?
<commandoline> Gotiniens: heb je enig idee waarom lernid bij jou niet werkte?
<commandoline> MrChrisDruif: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid
<leoquant> commandoline, ik dacht dat je het laatst op orde had?
<commandoline> leoquant: in een virtuele machine, op mijn host-computer blijf starten onmogelijk...
<leoquant> Gotiniens, heeft hier de foutmelding nog geplaatst
<commandoline> wanneer? (zodat ik 'm in de logs kan vinden)
<leoquant> 2 dagen terug
<Gotiniens> commandoline, ja ik heb het opgelost
<Gotiniens> een van mijn locale's stond verkeerd
<commandoline> ok, dan ben ik dus de enige met blijvende problemen... :)
<leoquant> ha
<Gotiniens> commandoline, wat is jou error?
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557754/
<Gotiniens> dat is een andere error iig
<commandoline> klopt, ik vermoed dat 'ie ontstaan is bij het upgraden van lucid naar maverick.
<commandoline> maar goed, ik heb er niet heel veel last van (VM start in enkele seconden)
<leoquant> commandoline, in zekere zin was mijn workshop een proef voor lernid
<leoquant> alleen was het niet druk
<commandoline> ok, dan kunnen we zaterdag nog wel even een tweede test doen tijdens de pythoncursus.
<leoquant> het zou op te vangen zijn bij massive faillure
<leoquant> commandoline, ok ik ben er weer bij voor dit soort toestanden...etc
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> commandoline, grappig was dat ik de helft van de tijd niet voor de klas stond....
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> maar overal ging assisteren
<leoquant> lekker handig
<commandoline> dat is toch wel het nadeel van 2 chatrooms
<StefandeVries> Kunnen we iets als Lernid niet zelf ontwikkelen? Ik roep maar wat..
<leoquant> lag gewoon aan mij, ik had 38.6
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Misschien kan je beter helpen met ontwikkelen van lernid, waarom iets opnieuw maken? :)
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~jfl-developers
<commandoline> StefandeVries: JFL: https://launchpad.net/justforlearning
<StefandeVries> Ik maak liever - maar dat ben ik - iets 'from scratch' dan eindeloze bugfixes te moeten uitvoeren
<commandoline> MrChrisDruif: dat hebben we overwogen, maar we hebben liever een webapp omdat die niet geïnstalleerd hoeft te worden.
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<leoquant> indeed
<StefandeVries> Zit wat in, ja
<leoquant> commandoline, ik zal dooitze eens porren
<leoquant> voor een tweede vergadering
<StefandeVries> ja, kijken hoe het zit, of er nog ideeën zijn van hem, of ons
<leoquant> hoi exalt
<StefandeVries> hallo exalt
<exalt> hey leoquant
<commandoline> leoquant: tweede vergadering lijkt me idd een goed idee, we kunnen nu echt inhoudelijk ingaan op een webapplicatie.
<exalt> hey StefandeVries
<leoquant> +1 commandoline
<leoquant> heb net mailtje via lp gestuurd
<StefandeVries> dan horen we het wel denk ik :)
<leoquant> maar dat had via de mailinglijst gemoeten...
<leoquant> repeat
<leoquant> :P
<commandoline> ja, laten we dat ding ook eens gebruiken :P
<leoquant> commandoline, heb jij post
<leoquant> ?
<commandoline> ja :)
<leoquant> dooitze lijkt me druk met school......
<leoquant> uitgebreid he?
<commandoline> zeg dat wel :P. Dooitze is trouwens niet de enige.
<leoquant> stom stom stom
 * exalt same here
<exalt> laatste loodjes tot aan mn stage nu
<exalt> en mn stage is ook zwaar
<leoquant> take care he...!
<StefandeVries> gaan we nu allemaal zeggen hoe moeilijk en zwaar we het hebben met school? :P
<leoquant> ik niet
<leoquant> ik ga huishoudelijk
<leoquant> dag
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ga jij nou maar verder met je latijn :P
<exalt> leuk, ik ben benieuwt ik heb in iedergeval wel een 9.5 voor mn eindproject \0/
<StefandeVries> commandoline: :D
<StefandeVries> commandoline: Plinius is niet echt interessant. Behalve de brieven over de christenvervolging
<StefandeVries> tenminste..ik dacht dat je ook Latijn had
<commandoline> StefandeVries: klopt, hoe weet jij dat?
<exalt> StefandeVries, vind je het interessant ? ik vind het schrijnend
<commandoline> nou, het is niet echt m'n favoriet...
<exalt> leoquant, mag dat niet ?
<commandoline> oh, was een vraag aan StefandeVries, ik las eroverheen :P
<leoquant> lol nee
<exalt> hahahaha ohh :)
<leoquant> je mag je excuses nu maken ツ
<exalt> mijn excuses
 * exalt had niet door dat hij iets fout deed
<leoquant> nee in klas! hahaha
<leoquant> rejoin
<leoquant> let op
<leoquant> hmmm'vandaag niet
<leoquant> :P
<exalt> okj
<StefandeVries> commandoline: staat op je Launchpad-pagina, Stedelijk Gymnasium in..ergens:P Ik vertaal liever Seneca of Tacitus
<UndiFineD> leoquant's list ?
<exalt> leoquant, ik wil wel een cursus arduino geven :)
<leoquant> exalt bedankt voor je excuses en je mag workshops geven idd
<exalt> alleen moeten mensen die het willen wel een arduino hebben :D
<exalt> www.arduino.cc en .nu
<leoquant> nee, maar serieus
<leoquant> ko met dingen/voorstellen
<leoquant> m
<StefandeVries> en exalt: ja, ik vind het echt interessant. sorry, beetje laat
<UndiFineD> leoquant: volgend weekend worden ook heel veel klassen gegeven in #ubuntu-classroom
<leoquant> maar ik was huishoudelijk en krijg ruzie hier...
<exalt> ok :)
<leoquant> user days he
<UndiFineD> yep
 * exalt heeft een nederlands basis cursus werkboek dus die kan ik wel leuk geven 
<exalt> ^^
<leoquant> Gotiniens,  gaat voor juni julie iets regelen
<leoquant> ==>user days
<exalt> :)
<leoquant> soort vertaling van die die lessen
<exalt> cool!
<leoquant> spaanstaligen doen dat al namelijk
<leoquant> Gotiniens, regelt dat
<exalt> goed idee he ?
<leoquant> UndiFineD, er staat ook al iets van op de mwanzo wiki
<exalt> ik wil 1 euro per deelnemer per workshop omdat t mijn idee was :D
<UndiFineD> valt dus ook tegelijk met de python lessen
<leoquant> tja..jammer
<StefandeVries> exalt: vraag maar sponsorship bij Canonical :P
<UndiFineD> nee multitasking :P
<commandoline> UndiFineD: als het één keer is zou die keer wel kunnen vervallen...
<exalt> UndiFineD, wat valt tegen ?
<leoquant> commandoline, iedereen wil je vervolgles
<UndiFineD> antizwaartekracht
<leoquant> zie forum
<UndiFineD> yep, commandoline ik wil méér
<leoquant> een volgende keer stroomlijnen we dat beter
<leoquant> flood:
<commandoline> ook goed, ik wilde alleen even aangeven dat we wat mij betreft vrij flexibel kunnen zijn met de lestijden.
<leoquant> Het is mogelijk om in de Nederlandse taal deel te nemen aan de Ubuntu user days. Een voorbeeld van de wikipage van dat initiatief vind je hier. Ik zou het een uitstekend initiatief vinden om binnen die internationale setting ook bij te dragen aan die workshops in onze taal. Een Spaanstalig initiatief is reeds gestart. We zouden de wiki op zijn minst kunnen vertalen, en kijken of we een team kunnen samenstellen di
<leoquant> e dit initiatief draagt. De lessen worden tegelijk met de Engelstalige en Spaanstalige workshops gegeven. Er moet contact met Chris Johnston worden opgenomen om dit te bespreken en te stroomlijnen. Vanaf 20 jan. is duidelijk dat Gotiniens dit idee ,dat van hem afkomstig was overigens, zal uitwerken. Er is contact gelegd met de leiding van Ubuntu user days.
<leoquant> \o/
<exalt> leoquant, voor zover ik begrijp is dus het doel van mwanzo om van de betwijfelde ubuntu-nl loco de beste en grootste ubuntu loco temaken ?
<leoquant> nee, maar ik moet aant werk..thuis
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> later
<exalt> haha dag
<RawChid> mwanzo is er om beginners te ondersteunen bij het actief worden binnen de Ubuntu-gemeenschap exalt (LoCo of internationaal maakt niet zoveel uit)
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Daar heb ik zelf al ubt voor ;)
<exalt> RawChid, :)
<MrChrisDruif> Fijne avond allemaal...tot later :D
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo allemaal :)
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry dat ik zo laat nog iets posts, maar de uitlijning klopt niet helemaal hier http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief waarschijnlijk als je die banner in de tabel zet los je het op...
<Cees> MrChrisDruif: wat is er precies mis met de uitlijning op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<MrChrisDruif> Kzal wel ff een screen maken, dan kan je het zien...
<Cees> de pagina is hier "normaal"
 * Cees wacht ff
<MrChrisDruif> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/Uitlijning.png
<MrChrisDruif> Zie je wat ik bedoel?
<MrChrisDruif> ||<tablestyle="float: right;"><<Include(community/mwanzo/Menubar)>>||
<MrChrisDruif> ||<<TableOfContents(3)>>||
<MrChrisDruif> ^ Zo los je het waarschijnlijk op...
<MrChrisDruif> Is dus 1 tabel...
<MrChrisDruif> Cees: ^
<Cees> ja, ik zie dat. Is niet het beeld wat ik krijg. Kan het met een bepaalde browser te maken hebben? Ik heb nog alleen met firefox gekeken.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik gebruik Chromium
<Cees> Chromium geinstalleerd (11.04) om de fout te reproduceren maar die geeft dezelfde (correcte) uitlijning aan de rechterkant van het scherm.
<MrChrisDruif> Miss fout omdat ik de daily build van chromium gebruik...
<Cees> is het nu anders? F5?
<Cees> je fix float: right toegepast.
<Cees> Maakt op ff ook geen verschil
<MrChrisDruif> Bij mij zie ik in text mode geen verschil en in het uiterlijk dus ook niet :-/
<Cees> ik heb jou voorstel toegepast: 00:25 <+MrChrisDruif> ||<tablestyle="float: right;"><<Include(community/mwanzo/Menubar)>>||
<MrChrisDruif> En daaronder natuurlijk de tableofcontents
<Cees> Nou nee, als ik daar de <tablestyle="float: right;"> wis heb ik jou "probleem" ook in Firefox.
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je hem wel opgeslagen?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar probleem blijft hetzelfde.
<Cees> niet als het al mis gaat in Proeflezing (als ik <tablestyle="float: right;"> weg laat bij tableofcontents
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik bedoelde dat het 1 tabel werd...de menubar en tableofcontents
<Cees> zoals nu dus (plz reload)
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, zo :D
<Cees> Maakt hier eigenlijk geen verschil
<Cees> maar wel bedankt (namens anders gebruikers ;))
<MrChrisDruif> Als je die link die ik stuurde refresh zie je hoe het er nu uitziet :)
<Cees> Prima toch? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Vind ik wel :)
<MrChrisDruif> Zag hij er bij jou al de hele tijd zo uit
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<Cees> euh, ja
<Cees> maar deze oplossing is logischer als 1 tabel.
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay...maar goed, zo moet het in principe bij iedereen goed werken :)
<Cees> dus prima en blijkbaar (voor sommige browsers, enz) beter.
<Cees> fijne samenwerking zo.
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad :)
<MrChrisDruif> Had het zelf wel willen proberen, maar heb geen rechten tot die pagina :D
<Cees> Geen rechten? Mijn aanname was dat iedereen artikelen onder /community kan bewerken. Blijkbaar zit daar iets mis.
<MrChrisDruif> Moet je waarschijnlijk een ubuntu-nl wiki hebben aangemaakt ofzo...
<MrChrisDruif> Dat heb ik nog niet iig
<Cees> je moet je wel 1-malig registeren ja, dat is idd verplicht.
<MrChrisDruif> Ga daar morgen tijdens me lokaal dienst maar is naar kijken denk ik...
<MrChrisDruif> Ga maar is naar bed...wilde eigenlijk een uur geleden :P
<Cees> en (nog) geen sso van launchpad, maar dat is wel de planning. Maar voor nu: weltrusten.
<MrChrisDruif> sso?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-25
<Cees> single sing-on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-website/+bug/625732
<Cees> te laat
<Cees> sing=sign-on :P
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> en goedemiddag
<StefandeVries> van hetzelfde :)
<leoquant> alles in orde StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> ja, Latijntoets bleek makkelijker dan iedereen had verwacht
<StefandeVries> dus het gaat goed ja :)
<leoquant> goed, toetsweek?
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> succes he.
<StefandeVries> morgen de laatste twee, dus dat moet lukken
<leoquant> bewust voor gymnasium gekozen?
<leoquant> (duh)
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, een lager niveau zou dom zijn geweest
<leoquant> het is weer vrij populair het gym
<leoquant> dat is wel eens anders geweest
<leoquant> studie farmacie en godsgeleerdheid waren vrijwel de enige redenen toen om het gym te volgen
<StefandeVries> Of docent Latijn en Oud-Grieks
<leoquant> (uit het gehucht waar ik woonde dan he)
<leoquant> uiteraard
<leoquant> ik hield van het gymnasium, en om er les te geven
<StefandeVries> Ben je onderwijzer?
<leoquant> ja, geweest
<StefandeVries> In welk(e) vakgebied(en)?
<leoquant> kunstgeschiedenis/ckv (meer dan 10 jaar terug)
<StefandeVries> Ah ja, dat geeft men nu op het gymnasium niet meer. Tenminste waar ik zit niet
<StefandeVries> Wij kregen KCV
<leoquant> en dus ook klassieke kunstzinnige vorming
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Klassieke culturele vorming, heet dat hier
<StefandeVries> Maar ja, Limburgers hebben altijd rare streken:p
<leoquant> ok, maar ze doen het wat leerprestaties betreft subliem
<leoquant> zie scholenonderzoek trouw
<StefandeVries> Nou, onze klas niet echt lol
<leoquant> dat kan
<StefandeVries> Al krijgen we vaak complimenten omdat we in de les druk zijn, maar altijd hoge cijfers halen
<leoquant> fedora 14 Live vind ik erg goed
<leoquant> tot nu
<leoquant> Live security iso ik had ik nooit van gehoord
<leoquant> ful of hack/crack tools ook :/
<johanvd> dat is toch juist handig ;)
<RawChid> Net als backtrackt? ;)
<RawChid> backtrack*
 * johanvd is pas geleden nog bezig geweest met BT, al was het alleen op mijn eigen netwerk
<leoquant> uiteraard johanvd: eigen netwerk
<leoquant> ja b.zazen had het ook over die distro idd
<johanvd> in principe kan het wel met elke distro, alleen hebben ze bij BT van alles al bij elkaar gezet
<johanvd> bij de andere moet je zelf even de tools installeren
<leoquant> ach vroeger gaf ik zo'n distro een partitie
<leoquant> nu is het vm ware
<johanvd> of een usb stickje
<hajour> hai all
<johanvd> hoi hajour
<hajour> hai johanvd  :)
<hajour> ik heb flink koorts gehad afgelopen nacht en vandaag.voel me nu iets beter als eerst
<johanvd> veel mensen zijn ziek. ik ben ook net zo ongeveer weer beter, maar op het werk zijn er ook een hoop ziek
<hajour> ik heb een hekel aan ziek zijn
<johanvd> ik denk dat de meeste mensen er ook zo over denken :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-26
<leoquant> hi Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> morguh
<leoquant> welkom MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Dank leoquant :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<leoquant> rdelijk en u?
<MrChrisDruif> zeg maar je/jou en best aardig :)
<leoquant> mooi, houden zo
<MrChrisDruif> Eigenlijk moeten we toch -team gebruiken hiervoor ;)
<leoquant> offtopic en ontopic loopt hier volstrekt door elkaar
<leoquant> dat brengt mij op een belangrijk punt
<leoquant> er is in dit kanaal nog geen support over LoCo zaken: code of conduct/launchpad/etc.
<leoquant> geen individuele support
<leoquant> ik denk dat ik iets moet verzinnen om dat toch te bereiken van de leden uit onze loco
<leoquant> "gewone" support gaat uiteindelijk en uiteraard naar ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> of: dit kanaal blijft zoals het is
<leoquant> dat laatste is een vrij onuitgesproken situatie
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm...is iets uitgebreider...
<leoquant> dus lijkt het me een punt om te bespreken, centraal in een vergadering
<MrChrisDruif> Op #ubuntu-nl komt iedereen met z'n problemen...hopelijk door het hoge aantal mensen wordt ieder probleem verholpen...
<leoquant> adhoc hebben we hier wel leden door de coc gekregen, maar ik zie geen structuur of erg regelmatig bezoek
<leoquant> de structuur die er is, workshops ed staat prima
<MrChrisDruif> -mwanzo zou in principe beginners vragen gesteld moeten worden (kleinere vragen met misschien iets minder RTFM instelling etc)
<MrChrisDruif> En -team zou voor offtopic dingen/team/padawan dingen etc. gebruikt moeten worden...
<RawChid> Persoonlijk zou ik dat -team pas gebruiken wanneer dat echt nodig is.
<RawChid> Nu zie je dat hier nog leven is.
<RawChid> Ook wat meer uitnodigend om mee te praten
<leoquant> ja, maar hoe maken we dat duidelijk aan leden? dat ze hier 24 hours a day kunnen komen voor bepaalde support vragen
<leoquant> via het forum?
<leoquant> of we laten het geleidelijk zo "groeien".
<leoquant> we zijn mid november begonnen....
<RawChid> Ik vind het wel prima gaan zo, maar ja dat ben ik
<leoquant> met enkel een raamwerk en plan
<leoquant> fijn te horen
<leoquant> drammerig zijn, teveel willen kan ook tegen je werken
<RawChid> Ik ben zelf sowieso van zo min mogelijk vast leggen en regeltjes, want als je het dan een keer anders wilt moet je afwijken
<RawChid> Als we maar wel hetzelfde doel voor ogen hebben :)
<leoquant> kan dit verbeterd worden?: [#Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo] Welkom bij #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, en is bedoeld voor leden die bijdragen aan Ubuntu en de Ubuntu-nl LoCo. Voor supportvragen gelieve #ubuntu-nl te raadplegen.
<leoquant> die willen bijdragen zou al beter zijn
<leoquant> dat ga ik veranderen
<RawChid> In mijn sig op het forum staat: dé poort naar het bijdragen aan Ubuntu en haar gemeenschap!
<leoquant> klopt is mooi
<MrChrisDruif> Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask question, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply. || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team <= topic van #ubuntu-beginners
<MrChrisDruif> Next Meeting: February 9th at 00:00 UTC (GMT -5: February 8th 19:00) | Please go to #ubuntu-beginners for support, this is an off topic channel. <= topic van #ubuntu-beginners-team
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, wat is de grens tussen #ubuntu en support in #beginners? de 1 op 1 situatie? het persoonlijke contact? dat kan ik me bij #ubuntu voorstellen, maar niet bij #ubuntu-nl , omdat we veel kleiner zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...verschil is denk ik meer in grootte...#ubuntu is international...
<leoquant> je krijgt binnen #ubuntu-nl nooit reacties als rtfm
<leoquant> je wordt snel geholpen
<leoquant> ok MrChrisDruif ...
<MrChrisDruif> In #ubuntu ook niet :)
<RawChid> Het verschil is toch gewoon wat -nl voor het OS is, en -nl-mwanzo voor de gemeenschap?
<MrChrisDruif> Ben er geregeld geweest, en jou definitie is beter :)
<leoquant> RawChid, yep
<RawChid> Verder vind ik dat we hier offtopic mogen praten, zolang dat serieuse hulp niet in de weg staat.
<RawChid> Als het hier echt drukker wordt, moeten we misschien iets veranderen...
<leoquant> +1 tuurlijk
<MrChrisDruif> Gebeurt ook in ub hoor...offtopic zolang er niemand hulp nodig heeft :P
<RawChid> veranderen = verplaatsen naar -team bijv.
<RawChid> Dat staat ook in de richtlijnen van -nl MrChrisDruif :)
<leoquant> inhoudelijk hoort inderdaad binnen team
<RawChid> Maar nu vind ik het handiger om hier dingen te bespreken
<RawChid> Als we dat niet al deden, dan had MrChrisDruif misschien nooit met ons mee gepraat...
<RawChid> Om maar een voorbeeld te noemen
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan altijd iemand inviten naar een ander kanaal :)
<MrChrisDruif> met ;invite doe je dat :P
<leoquant> ik ga er op broeden sisters and brothers
<MrChrisDruif> Jeeh, we hebben een vogel in ons midden :D
<leoquant> ja een vreemde.....:P
<leoquant> tot later
<MrChrisDruif> Een vreemde eend in de bijt? :D
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan mwanzo-team houden voor besprekingen e.d.
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt bij ubuntu een aparte -meetings channel...maar voor -nl is dat een beetje overbodig imo
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik ben ook weg...douchen > school
<RawChid> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, niet echt lol...eerder lekker die douche ;)
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif: er is ook #ubuntu-nl-meeting, deze wordt zeker 6 keer per maand gebruikt ;)
<RawChid> ik lol'de van de vreemde vogel en eend in de bijt :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....=-O
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<leoquant> goedemiddag MeFra
<leoquant> hannie is het een idee om je op launchpad lid te maken van mwanzo?
<hannie> hi leoquant
<leoquant> mwanzo is ook een handig instrument om vertalen onder de aandacht te brengen
<hannie> Ja, ik wil daar wel lid van worden
<leoquant> of om vertaalsessies te houden
<leoquant> ga ik dat regelen
<hannie> ok, ben net aan het vertalen in LP
<leoquant> done
<leoquant> ik wil je niet storen sorry
<hannie> je stoort niet, hoor
<hannie> Maar ik zit toch even in X-chat omdat ik oproepen wil zien
<leoquant> oproepen?
<hannie> melding dat er een bericht voor me is
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> een bericht dat is achtergelaten voor je terwijl je offline was? via memoserv?
<hannie> Ik ga zo even meedoen aan een videocast van David Planella
<hannie> Nee, in x-chat zie ik een melding in een apart schermpje verschijnen
<hannie> Anders had ik niet gezien dat je een bericht voor me had
<leoquant> in irssi zie je dat niet?
<hannie> In irssi kan dat niet
<hannie> of heb ik nog niet juiste script voor gevonden
<hannie> Er komt geen pop-up
<leoquant> ik zal het uitzoeken
<hannie> Ik ben een beetje lui :(
<leoquant> hannie in ubuntu-women zitten echte geeks: pleia, elky hobsee die weten zeker hoe dat gaat in irssi
<hannie> ah, dat is weer een nieuwe bron dus
<leoquant> alle slimme mensen zijn lui
<hannie> is dat #ubuntu-women
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> gaan we meteen bezoeken
<leoquant> succes!
<hannie> Heb net http://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify/ doorgekregen
<hannie> Ik ga nu naar de videocast. tot kijk
<leoquant> dag
<leoquant_> leoquant
<leoquant> leoquant
<RawChid> leoquant
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant_> geen notify...
<RawChid> Mja, als je je chat goed wilt integreren in je desktop lijkt me iets als X chat toch handiger?
<RawChid> Ik bedoel, wat is eigenlijk het voordeel van irssi
<leoquant> irssi is the deault gnome irc client
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> Euh, waar staat dat?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat weet ik niet :P
<leoquant> somewhere in the starssss
<leoquant> irssi rawks
<leoquant> is geek
<leoquant> maar ook vreselijk
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...
<MrChrisDruif> Terminal IRC
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het hier?
<RawChid> Hier is het goed, en daar?
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig ff
<MrChrisDruif> Net tweede vergadering/meeting af
<RawChid> IRC meeting?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, real life :D
<MrChrisDruif> Twee bijna achter elkaar :)
<RawChid> Zozo
<RawChid> Pak dan die rust maar ff :P
<leoquant> ik ben weg/ huishoudelijk/eten.....
<RawChid> eetse
<MrChrisDruif> We gaan zo wat bestellen...pizza hoop ik...
<MrChrisDruif> Eetse leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Zometeen nog een vergadering
<RawChid> Ik warm zo wat kip tandoori op :P
<StefandeVries> hallo, UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> hoi
<exalt> hi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-27
<leoquant> goede middag
<Ronnie> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> de les voor as zaterdag gaat door?
<commandoline> ja
<leoquant> dat gaat ik dat melden op het forum
<commandoline> ok, graag :)
<leoquant> nu...
<commandoline> oja, ik dacht erover om de komende les etherpad te gebruiken, zodat iedereen mee kan kijken tijdens het ontwikkelen van een stukje code
<commandoline> (ik was van plan om aanstaande zaterdag in stappen te gaan werken, en elke stap op paste.ubuntu.com zetten gaat te omslachtig worden denk ik)
<commandoline> ziet iemand zo een nadeel van die methode?
<RawChid> Wat moet je doen om mee te kunnen kijken?
<commandoline> een url aanklikken
<RawChid> Nice, veel beter dan pastebin dus
<commandoline> http://piratepad.net/ep/pad/view/ro.52yJnQzNimv/latest
<commandoline> bijv.
<RawChid> Ik zie het :)
<commandoline> ok :)
<leoquant> commandoline, is de wiki up to date wat betreft je lessen en onderwerp(en)
<commandoline> leoquant: ik zal ff kijken
<leoquant> ok thx
<RawChid> Misschien nog even ergens duidelijk neerzetten wat de komende les behandeld gaat worden..
<commandoline> RawChid: is goed, ik zal gewoon nog even de hele pagina bij langs lopen
<leoquant> De les lijkt me geweldig trouwens
<RawChid> Ik heb vandaag even de log bij de les zelf gezet. Zodat je makkelijker terug kunt kijken per les..
<leoquant> er lopen nu dev projecten/workshops/intern. samenwerking via mwanzo
<leoquant> is zo'n vastgezet topic nog voldoende?
<leoquant> om ons overzicht te maken/houden en de community te informeren en activeren?
<leoquant> de lap tekst via de wiki is groot/uitgebreid en theoretisch
<leoquant> ik snak naar korte aankondigingen/voortgang etc
<RawChid> Je kunt 1 algemene pagina maken voor de Python workshop, en per les een subpagina.
<RawChid> Ik roep maar wat..
<commandoline> RawChid: momenteel is één pagina per les denk ik wel wat veel...
<RawChid> Ja, denk ik eigenlijk ook
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> die link naar de log in het schema is tof
<commandoline> RawChid: ik zie hier dat logs daarnaast ook nog onderaan staat. Zal ik dat eruit gooien?
<RawChid> Wat jij wilt :P. De specifieke link had ik in commentaar gezet volgens mij.
<commandoline> je hebt gelijk, ik ken die wiki-syntax niet zo goed :P
<RawChid> Maar haal maar weg hoor
<commandoline> nou ja, het is toch dubbel -> weg
<leoquant> tuurlijk
<leoquant> twee koloms maken voor inschrijvers? tis zoń enorme staart zo
<commandoline> wel lastiger qua syntax denk ik...
<RawChid> Lastig idd, gewoon zo laten.
<RawChid> Het moet wel de bedoeling blijven dat wikin00bs het kunnen bijwerken :P
<leoquant> weet je ik wordt redelijk veel gepingd via het forum om een naam toe te voegen
<leoquant> men durft/kan dat niet zelf?
<RawChid> leoquant, je bent zo lief om dat steeds te doen
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> nee niet meer hoor
<RawChid> Ik denk dat ze dat niet zo snel zelf durven, of het is luiheid
<leoquant> grrr
<Ronnie> of registratieangst
<commandoline> klopt, een wiki account aanmaken klinkt niet zo simpel als het is.
<RawChid> Soort van bindingsangst Ronnie? :P
<leoquant> straatvrees
<leoquant> pleinangst
 * Ronnie hoopt dat de wiki via launchad login gaat werken
<leoquant> openid
<Ronnie> idd
<leoquant> was ik ooit lid van
<RawChid> Ronnie, en als iedereen toch een LP account heeft, kunnen we de registratie mooi laten lopen via loco.ubuntu.com
<leoquant> openid testers
<RawChid> FYI  http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl   (Waarbij Y != Ronnie, want die kent het al).
<Ronnie> de patch voor openid ondersteuning op de wiki ligt al helemaal klaar. alleen nog wachten op ZWAT
<leoquant> really?
<leoquant> zwat?
<RawChid> o'rlly
<Ronnie> SWAT*
<leoquant> tis verdomme net harry potter die nicks hier
<leoquant> is non slachter nog ergens op irc?
<RawChid> Niet op het moment denk ik
<RawChid> Durf ik met zekerheid te zeggen zelfs
<leoquant> commandoline, nog iets, klachten? moet nog iets doen voor de meeting as za.?
<leoquant> ik ben er uiteraard
<commandoline> leoquant: nee hoor, alles is prima geregeld :)
<leoquant> goedzo
<RawChid> Hoe gaat het met dat lernid project dan?
<commandoline> RawChid: We wachten momenteel op dooitze voor een tweede vergadering, maar hij zit in een toetsweek.
<RawChid> Ahzo
<commandoline> Maar zoals je misschien weet zijn de ideeën van de vorige meeting op launchpad.net geplaatst: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/justforlearning
<commandoline> de gegeven prioriteiten staan nog niet vast.
<RawChid> Oke :)
<commandoline> Zo, de wiki is weer bijgewerkt
<RawChid> \o/
<leoquant> asfyxia, ping
<leoquant> nevermind geen tijd nu....
<asfyxia> hey, leoquant
<asfyxia> ohw, alweer gone, had ik dit maar wat eerder moeten zien ;-)
<StefandeVries> die komt wel weer terug ;)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-28
<UndiFineD> is er iemand hier? ik ben hajour. UndiFineD  is naar ze werk.mijn eeepc starte niet meer op
<UndiFineD> me 11 jarige dochter heeft hem net weer aan gekregen maar ik weet niet hoe lang ie aan zal blijven
<UndiFineD> en waarschijnlijk is er iets van het moederbord kapot
<leoquant> morgen
<leoquant> ff een electr rolstoel gekregen...
<leoquant> de volgende stap is een houten kist
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het leoquant?
<leoquant> dank je MrChrisDruif gaat goed en jij?
<RawChid> 1 goede morgen
<MrChrisDruif> Beetje brak, verders goed...
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hajour
<leoquant> morgen hajour !
<hajour> hai
<hajour> ik weet niet hoe lang de eeepc het nog volhoud .dus ik hou maar me vingers gekruist
<RawChid> Dat is lastig typen
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad....met gekruiste vingers typen is lastig :)
<hajour> hehe
<leoquant> ツ
<hajour> ik heb niet genoeg ruimte op me usb stick om me files op te slaan
<leoquant> hajour, rot voor je die pc...
<hajour> ja best wel
<hajour> dank je leoquant
<leoquant> voel me schuldig ook
<MrChrisDruif> Mee eens...
<leoquant> ik heb er drie
<hajour> ik heb hier files in staan van me boek die ik aan het schrijven ben 60 % van af.165 gedichten files van speechcontrol.maar ook files van het adhd/add en aanverwante forum.dat is een besloten forum waar alleen mensen bij zitten die het zelf hebben of ouders van kinderen die dat hebben
<hajour> ik doe daar ook vrijwilligers werk
<MrChrisDruif> Hoeveel GB is het dan?
<hajour> ik heb maar 1 gb hierop he dus het is een deel van de bestanden alles is onmogelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe bedoel je? Is de USB maar 1GB of de bestanden?
<hajour> deze eeepc
<hajour> ik denk dat ongeveer de helfd van het geheugen aan bstanden is ongeveer .kan iets eronder zxitten maar niet heel veel minder
<hajour> mij zxul je niet meer in ubuntu-nl-offtopic zien of in ubuntu-nl of ubuntu-nl-team
<leoquant> wassup hajour?
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom niet?
<hajour> vraag maar aan hun zelf ik praat niet negatief over andere waar ze zelf niet bij zijn
<leoquant> wat moet ik dan vragen? dan kan toch niet?
<leoquant> ga gewoon je weg
<hajour> hoeft  ook niet
<leoquant> gaat als een speer
<leoquant> speechcontrol
<hajour> daar wel ja alleen de mwanzo chats hhou ik open
<leoquant> ik ook ongeveer
<hajour> en de ubuntu kanalen
<leoquant> women ook
<leoquant> xubuntu
<leoquant> loco
<leoquant> dat wast wel
<hajour> ik kom al weken niet in ubuntu women
<leoquant> maco is lief daar
<hajour> ik vraag me af waarom het ubuntu women heet meer als de helfd wat daar zit is man
<leoquant> telefoon
<hajour> van de week 1 keer ff geweest in ubuntu women.
<hajour> maar is niks daar
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben er nooit geweest....maar ik denk dat het voor een deel is omdat IRC kanalen open staan voor "iedereen" en je nergens een geslacht hoeft in te voeren
<hajour> exalt heeft er ook problemen gehad geloof ik.als de naam word genoemd van dat kanaal gaat hij  acuut offline
<hajour> ik heb dat nu al zeker 3 keer gezien
<hajour> dat is geen toeval meer
<hajour> sinds gisteren
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...vreemd
<hajour> en ik vind het sneu voor exalt dat het zo'n effect geeft op hem/haar.
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, inderdaad...
<hajour> dan is er iets waar exalt zich rot door voelt bij alleen al de naam te lezen
<hajour> dus vanaf nu ga ik die naam van die chat ook niet meer in chat zetten.iedergeval niet als exalt in de chat is
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...
<hajour> en hopelijk gaat exalt zich dan weer wat beter voelen op gegeven moment
<hajour> ik kan het best goed vinden met exalt
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is fijn....ik heb nog niet zoveel gesproken met exalt eigenlijk :)
<hajour> ik wel ook een aantal keer in pm.hij zit ook in speechcontrol
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, volgens mij had ik dat wel gezien....maar daar zegt ie niet zoveel volgens mij...
<hajour> hij leest en leert.maar hij weet ook best wel het 1 en ander
<hajour> speechcontrol zijn ook allemaal nieuwe mensen vvor exalt
<hajour> voor
<hajour> geef exalt maar even de tijd
<hajour> komt vvanzelf
<MrChrisDruif> Voor mij ook, maar sommige mensen zijn wat makkelijker in praten:)
<hajour> dat klopt
<hajour> het is soms gewoon ook even wennen
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, en als je niet sterk bent in een taal is het natuurlijk minder makkelijk om je op je gemak te voelen natuurlijk :)
<hajour> in begin in de ubuntu kanalen zij ik alleen hai all en gaf ik antwoord als m iets gevraagd werd meestal alleen yes of no
<hajour> ik had ook  tijd nodig om te wennen
<RawChid> Ach, exalt kan wel wat hebben hoor
<RawChid> :)
<hajour> tja ik ben team leader in speechcontrol en ik zie dat soort dingen gewoon snel
<hajour> ik vind exalt en fijn persoon.komt erg vriendelijk over
<RawChid> Laat ik zeggen dat ik exalt wat langer ken dan vandaag. En ik denk dat hij niet emotioneel geraakt wordt bij het horen van een IRC #kanaal.
<hajour> mm tja ik kom toch al een tijd niet meer daar dus .
<RawChid> Ik ben er weer vantussen. Sterkte verder !
<hajour> als je een paar keer goed afgebekt word dan ga je er niet meer heen ik niet iedergeval
<hajour> ok tot later RawChid :)
<hajour> en dank je
<MrChrisDruif> Doei RawChid
<hajour> en hai Gotiniens :0
<hajour> :)
<Gotiniens> goedemorgen hajour
<hajour> vergat shift weer eens
<hajour> ik ben vanmiddag niet aanwezig hier
<hajour> ik heb eerst een hulpverlener hier over de vloer voor me dochter.maar daar moet ik ook bij zijn
<hajour> en daarna hulp voor huishouding
<hajour> voor de dingen die ik niet zelf meer kan doen
<hajour> ik heb een nieuwe voor het huis schoonmaken.leuk mens is het
<hajour> hai ronnie
<hajour> Ronnie,
<Ronnie> hey hajour
<hajour> bedoel ik
<hajour> ik moet alleen net weg.hulpverlener en hulp in de huishouding over de vloer deze hele middag
<hajour> dus ik sta zometeen op away een aantal uur
<Ronnie> ik zal hier het zaakje wel een beetje in de gaten  houden ;)
<hajour> ok:)
<hajour> want dat ik niet online was schijnen er te weinig ops te zijn geweest Ronnie volgens leoquant
<hajour> ik kon mijn pc niet meer aan krijgen vannacht en vanmorgen
<hajour> mijn 11 jarige dochter heeft hem aan de praat gekregen weer  maar waarschijlijk voor tijdelijk
<hajour> dus tja afwachten hoe lang ie het blijft doen.
<hajour> en hopelijk lang genoeg tot ik een ander heb
<hajour> Ronnie, ^
<hajour> tot later allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Vanochtend om ong. half 10 / 10 uur was er iemand ergens aan het spammen....dus had leoquant een op opgeroepen...
<RawChid> DAt was niet in deze chan
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, waar dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet meer....probeerde het te vinden...waarschijnlijk #ubuntu-speechcontrol-devs
<RawChid> ow, staat helemaal los van mwanzo :P
<MrChrisDruif> Daar was het inderdaad
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, mar hajour moest haar gevoelens kwijt :)
<RawChid> Ahzo
<hannie> Ben jij de Ronnie die ook meediscussieert over goedkeuring LoCo?
<Ronnie> hannie: ja
<hannie> ok, wilde het gewoon even weten
<thedarkeststar> kiwinote je bent nog in het buitenland?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-29
<leoquant> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leoquant :)
<leoquant> hi Gotiniens
<leoquant> hi Ronnie
<Gotiniens> morguh leoquant
<leoquant> classroom heeft een delay van 45 min
<leoquant> even iemand niet bij de les
<Ronnie> hallo hallo
<leoquant> Ro
<leoquant> tabfail heb je al versterking voor het art team Ronnie ?
<Ronnie> nee, topic ligt weer dood, precies zoals ik verwachtte
<Ronnie> dat was ook de reden dat ik het niet meer actief aan het pushen was
<leoquant> misschien stef de vries?
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~stefandevries zit in mwanzo
<leoquant> lijkt skilled
<leoquant> welk profiel moet een eventueel teamlid hebben?
<Ronnie> profiel: gevoel en zicht op design/artwork/usability, het kunnen motiveren van anderen om mee te doen, goed een ovezicht kunnen bewaren, enthausisme voor een langere tijd hebben
<leoquant> ik ga eens rondneuzen met je permissie
<Ronnie> sure :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hebben we een aparte artwork afdeling in NL? :-/
<leoquant> ja MrChrisDruif
<Ronnie> jaja geinterreseerd?
<Ronnie> hard op zoek naar leden
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom hebben we een aparte afdeling? Wat doet die afdeling zoal?
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/  even inlezen
<leoquant> modernisering/actualisering ubuntu design dat aansluit bij intern. thema's?
<MrChrisDruif> Dus makkelijk gezegd het moin-thema aanpassen?
<MrChrisDruif> De wiki pagina's hebben al het nieuwe thema (wiki.ubuntu.com), maar de rest nog niet...maar voor de internationale thema's had ik al wat rondgevraagd, maar nog niet echt duidelijk te horen gekregen hoe en wat :-/
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: we zijn nu vooral bezig met een nieuw thema voor het forum
<Ronnie> het internationale wiki thema vind ik nog verre van af, maar ik denk zodra die af is dat we die met minimale inspanning over zullen nemen
<MrChrisDruif> Die is toch af?:
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: het int moinmoin thema is in mijn ogen nog zeker niet. kijk maar eens naar de 2e en 3e level bullet listen, de tekst "vastliggende pagina", schuingedrukte teksten is niet nodig, koppen 4,5 en 6 werken niet en zo zijn er nog een aantal "schoonheidsfoutjes"
<Ronnie> niet nodig == niet mogelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Dus '''schuingedrukte tekst''' werkt niet? O:-)
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: idd, voor zover ik geprobeerd heb
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, dat weet ik niet....met de wiki "zou" het moeten werken ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax )
<Ronnie> juist, zou! maar het thema heeft deze schijnbaar overschreven (per ongelijk) neem ik aan.
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: het aantal designers (zelfs internationaal) is erg mager. Daarom wordt zoiets vaak ook niet afgewerkt
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....ik ben niet echt een designer, ben meer bezig om programmeur te worden...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik wil best af en toe eens kijken wat er mogelijk is...
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: voor meer informatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/WebsiteTheme/Forum/Meehelpen
<RawChid> Verder heeft de diff geen kleurtjes in dat nieuwe thema, vind ik persoonlijk zeer lastig
<RawChid> De wverschillen tussen twee versies is dan een stuk onduidelijker te vinden
<MrChrisDruif> Kzit in the Ubuntu One classroom sessie, vandaar dat ik langzaam reageer :P
<RawChid> np
<Ronnie> Rachid: wat denk jij hiervan, goed genoeg om te gaan HTML'en en CSS'en ? http://ubuntuone.com/p/ZrX/
<MrChrisDruif> Ziet er best goed uit Ronnie :)
<Ronnie> moet zeggen dat ik er ook tevreden over ben (en dat ben ik niet snel)
<Ronnie> op naar de volgende pagina
<RawChid> Ziet er idd wel leuk uit ja.
<RawChid> Dat nu niet elke link <a href dezelfde kleur heeft scheelt ook wel denk ik
<Ronnie> ik wil de oranje links idd alleen gebruiken voor de belangrijkste opties
<Ronnie> de onderstreepte voor de minder belangrijke
<Ronnie> en ik heb de knop "nieuw topic" extra in het oog laten vallen
<Ronnie> weet alleen niet of dit goed mogelijk is in SMF
<RawChid> Ik denk van wel
<RawChid> Leuk dat je weer aan het designen bent.
<RawChid> Ik wil dit later wel een keer uitwerken in HTML/CSS
<Ronnie> ja, ik heb zo mijn tijden dat ik er weer zin in heb
<RawChid> :)
<Ronnie> 't zou alleen leuk zijn als er nog een andere designer bij komt, maar die kans is erg klein
<RawChid> Ik ken wel een designer, zal em es vragen of ie tijd over heeft
<RawChid> Hij is alleen niet heel erg into websites
<Ronnie> elke hulp is welkom
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: Ik heb nog even gekeken, en je hebt gelijk...''italic'' en '''''bold italic''''' werken inderdaad niet :-/
<RawChid> Zou makkelijk te fixxen zijn zou je denken MrChrisDruif ...
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga nu al rond vragen O:-
<MrChrisDruif> O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Er is een bug voor: https://launchpad.net/bugs/674936
<commandoline> leoquant: zijn er voor vanavond nog mededelingen ofzo?
<exalt> ben ik nog op tijd :P ?
<StefandeVries> volgens mij wel :P
<exalt> oke !
<StefandeVries> cursus zometeen in dit kanaal, of #ubuntu-nl-meeting?
 * commandoline zal tot vlak voor het begin van de cursus Python niet aanwezig zijn i.v.m. eten, dan weten jullie waarom ik niet reageer.
<FOAD> De cursus is in -klas als het goed is.
<StefandeVries> FOAD: ubuntu-nl-klas?
<commandoline> StefandeVries: #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<StefandeVries> dank je, commandoline
<StefandeVries> Zal er als toeschouwer zijn
<leoquant> commandoline, je zou lernid kunnen introduceren ik klas als je dat wil
<leoquant> in
<Tjibba> :)
<hajour> uhm leoquant ik heb 2 lessen tegelijk op het moment die ik volg deze en accessibility.ik laat python open staan om terug te lezen ook
<FOAD> Dat kan niet goed gaan, hajour.
<hajour> ik wist niet van de accessibility class FOAD
<FOAD> Nu ja, sterkte.
<hajour> maar de pyhthon is wat ik zelf heel graag wilde
<hajour> ja zal ik nodig hebben :(
 * exalt wil graag weten hoe hij kan multithreaden met python
<StefandeVries> daar kom je voorlopig denk ik niet aan, exalt :)
<exalt> StefandeVries, wat jammer nu
<StefandeVries> Lastiger dan men denkt
<StefandeVries> Hoewel het in Python nog meevalt
<leoquant> Dankzij coomandoline werkt lernid  nu ook voor de Nederlandstalige situatie.
<leoquant> Het werkt als volgt: open de terminal: sudo apt-get install lernid
<leoquant> Open daarna lernid niet! na de toetscombinatie ALT F2 gaarne
<leoquant> deze zin invoeren: lernid --config http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-workshops.lernid   gevolgd door enter.
<leoquant> maar kan ook zonder Lernid uiteraard
<Tjibba> wat is lernid?
<Tjibba> hebben we dat nodig voor de cursus?
<leoquant> Tjibba, twee vensters waarin in de juiste kanalen zit
<FOAD> Nee hoor Tjob, zo kan het ook.
<leoquant> nee lernid is niet nodig
<Tjibba> oke:)
<FOAD> Maar wel handig.
<leoquant> het kan zelfs voor verwarring zorgen
<FOAD> Voor sommige docenten, toch leoquant? :P
<leoquant> lol :P
<dimi77> yep
<FOAD> Jottum ik had het goed.
<Tjibba> ik ook:)\
<FOAD> Wij zijn de beste.
<Tjibbo> duidelijk
<MedUsaXIII76> Ik ben er ook eindelijk
<leoquant> vragen/
<Tjibbo> geen vragen
<FOAD> Geen vragen.
<exalt> Geen vragen.
<dimi77> ja hoor
<MedUsaXIII76> Jup
<Tjibba> ja
<Tjibba> nice
<leoquant> yep
<FOAD> Sweet.
<dimi77> :-D
<Tjibba> :)
<exalt> eigenlijk netzo als een shellscript dus ?
<commandoline> exalt: idd
<Tjibba> cool
<FOAD> Die kan Tjob wel gebruiken.
<Tjibba> haha
<FOAD> Als hij ook breuken doet.
<FOAD> Cool.
<Tjibba> ja
<Tjibba> nice
<commandoline> mooi
<UndiFineD> ja
<leoquant> tekst zichtbaar?
<Ronnie> ja, nu wel
<FOAD> Ja.
<dimi77> nu wel ja
<leoquant> oki
<UndiFineD> nou maak eens een mooie rekenmachine :)
<dimi77> no script hield hem tegen
<UndiFineD> het mooiste is als je nu met een berekening komt voor het universum :P
<FOAD> Waardeloos ding.
<hajour> pff door laatste 2 weken problemen met eeepc en nu dat accessibility tegelijk heb ik veel in te halen met python.en ik ben de charroom kwijt waar ik vragen kon stellen over python ook
<Tjibba> lol
<FOAD> Het klinkt ingewikkeld, commandoline.
<Tjibba> ja
<MedUsaXIII76> ja
<dimi77> yep
<leoquant> ok
<FOAD> Echt.
<Tjibba> cool
<Tjibba> print hallo?
<StefandeVries> print "Welkom bij de calculator!"
<StefandeVries> of print("Welkom bij de calculator")
<Tjibba> ja:)
<StefandeVries> Python 2.6 <> 3.0 ;)
<exalt> welkom cugel
<Cugel> Dag allen.
<Oer> print "Calculator versie 0.1"
<FOAD> Wat zeg je nou allemaal StefandeVries?
<FOAD> Dag Cugel.
<exalt> Cugel, sommige denken dat je een reken machiene bent
<FOAD> Is dat ook een commando?
<Cugel> Ik ben bedreven in optellen en aftrekken, zeker.
<FOAD> Te makkelijk.
<FOAD> Ik zeg niets.
<FOAD> erkan^ is te laat.
<erkan^> tsss :(
<FOAD> Ok, ik snap het programma nog.
<leoquant> erkan^, : http://piratepad.net/ep/pad/view/ro.0i32sfJWAlx/latest
<FOAD> Moeten we het overtypen?
<dimi77> erkan moet na blijven:-Dlol
<Tjibba> print "" is een lege regel?
<leoquant> en een tekst editor
<StefandeVries> ja, Tjibba :)
<FOAD> Ik zie het, top.
<erkan^> bedankt leoquant
<FOAD> Hier lukt het,
<MedUsaXIII76> Werkt prima (:
<leoquant> ja
<FOAD> Twee cijfers is wel erg beperkt.
<Tjibba> prima
<FOAD> Ok.  Maar maak het twee getallen.
<StefandeVries> if / else-if
<overloper> waarom vraag je het soort bewerking niet als input3?
<overloper> ja
<Tjibba> js
<Tjibba> ja
<dimi77> ja
<FOAD> Ik denk dat ik het snap.
<Tjibba> maar is if dan niet voldoende?
<FOAD> Goede vraag.
<Tjibba> oke
<dimi77> ah
<FOAD> Nou en?
<StefandeVries> Nu wordt meteen uit de if-constructie gesprongen wanneer een van de condities waar is, wat tijd scheelt
<leoquant> if is stupid
<FOAD> Oké...
<FOAD> print uitkomst!
<Oer> print (uitkomst)
<StefandeVries> na één keer > stop
<StefandeVries> oplossing: while-lus
<overloper> er moet nog een terugkoppeling voor als de keuze geen 1-4 was
<FOAD> Staat er al, overloper.
<FOAD> Och, ik snap het.
<FOAD> Vet.
<Tjibba> maar wat gebeurd er als de gebruiker ipv een getal een letter invoert?
<dimi77> hij geeft bij mij nog steeds een foutmelding
<MedUsaXIII76> Works like a charme (:
<Tjibba> oke
<dimi77> laat maar
<dimi77> hij doet het al
<dimi77> :-/
<FOAD> 5/6 is helemaal niet 0.  :(
<Tjibba> als ik keuze 5 maak vraagt hij naar het eerste getal
<dimi77> dat wel inderdaad
<Tjibba> pas na het opgeven van de 2 getallen zegt hij dat ik een onduidelijke keuze heb gemaakt
<dimi77> beetje raar
<FOAD> Ok.
<UndiFineD> delen door nul ?
<Tjibba> oke
<Tjibba> goed idee
<MedUsaXIII76> haha, is goed
<FOAD> Bedankt Tjob voor het extra huiswerk. >:(
<dimi77> :-D
<dimi77> lol
<Tjibba> Lool
<Tjibba> :P
<StefandeVries> en een keuze voor exit
<StefandeVries> of gebruik je daar !1-4 voor?
<dimi77> cool
<FOAD> Maar nu heeft de variabele nog altijd de waarde True?
<FOAD> Oh ik zie het,.
<Tjibba> bij optie 5 vraagt hij nog steeds naar het eerste getal
<Tjibba> dat dacht ik al :P
<dimi77> nee he...
<StefandeVries> Tjibba: dat had je niet moeten doen :P
<Tjibba> :P
<Oer> en per ongeluk enter drukken ipv een getal
<overloper> waarom zet je de laatste printopdracht niet voor élse, uw keuze is onduidelijk?
<FOAD> Dank je wel commandoline.
<FOAD> Maar wat is nu precies het huiswerk?
<Tjibba> bedankt commandoline
<dimi77> dank je wel, vond het weer leerzaam
<StefandeVries> Nice work, commandoline
<MedUsaXIII76> Heel erg bedankt, weer veel gelerd. En zin in komende week (:
<overloper> bedankt
<hajour> dank je voor de les commandoline  ik heb veel te lezen nu.en te doen/leren.
<hajour> volgende week wil ik weer bij zijn met huiswerk enz
<erkan^> ik ga avond opnieuw 2e les - logboek lezen
<hajour> zover ik weet geen meetings of andere classes en anders hebben ze pech
<erkan^> bedankt
<leoquant> FOAD duidelijk?
<Tjibba> prima
<FOAD> Ok, ik ga er aan werken.
<leoquant> klas is open
<hajour> python lessen is iets wat ik heel erg graag wou/wil
<StefandeVries> Zo, weer een geslaagde les
<leoquant> +1
<hajour> leoquant, ik ben de chatroom kwijt doordat ik moest restarten vergeten in favorieten te zetten.
<StefandeVries> Ik zal je het kanaal op pastebin zetten, hajour
<StefandeVries> een momentje
<hajour> dank je StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560010/
<leoquant> dank StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> graag gedaan :)
<StefandeVries> Nogmaals: nice job, commandoline
<StefandeVries> ;)
<commandoline> Bedankt voor de hulp weer, leoquant.
<leoquant> geen dank
<leoquant> je was op dreef, dank!
<hajour> ik zou willen dat de classes van ubuntu ook rekening hielden met de loco classes
<hajour> met planning van tijden
<commandoline> hajour: was er momenteel dan ook een internationale class?
<leoquant> hajour, we gaan samenwerken
<hajour> ja
<StefandeVries> ja, accessibility
<hajour> zelfde tijd
<leoquant> Gotiniens, gaat dat afstemmen in juni en juli
<hajour> dus ik zat in 2 klassen tegelijkertijd
<leoquant> ja, maar dat gaat dus veranderen
<commandoline> ok, mooi.
<hajour> en gezien accessibility mijn specialiteit is zou het raar zijn als ik er niet was bij geweest
<commandoline> want het lijkt me toch wel erg druk, twee classes tegelijkertijd.
<StefandeVries> en anders hebben we de logs en dit kanaal nog
<hajour> de logs ga ik dan ook lezen
<StefandeVries> Er zijn hier meerdere Pythonprogrammeurs aanwezig, dus als je het echt zou moeten missen :)
<leoquant> klopt StefandeVries , maar nogmaals het moet niet tegelijk
<StefandeVries> Zeker niet
<hajour> anders is het nieet te doen
<leoquant> we gaan intern. aafstemmen
<StefandeVries> Maar mocht het niet anders gaan
<commandoline> klopt, en vragen mag ook altijd als ik online ben (en daarbuiten :P).
<leoquant> dat kost tijd
<leoquant> veeeel tijd
<hajour> ok bedankt allemaal
<StefandeVries> en ik ben er ook als je hulp nodig hebt, hajour
<hajour> dank je :)
<StefandeVries> Al heb ik meer met C en C++ ;)
<commandoline> ik ga er nu vandoor, doei
<StefandeVries> oké, commandoline
<StefandeVries> tot later
<hajour> maarhet word wel morgen ik heb over 5 minuten nog een les wat te maken hebt met accessibility als het goed is.even me agenda checken brbn
<hajour> brb
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 20 febr.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Zaterdag 05-02-11:  19.30-20.30   workshop Python  voor "beginners"   #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.
<hajour> over een uur volgende les
<hajour> voor mij dan
<JanC> les volgen of les geven hajour ?
<hajour> les volgen
<hajour> over desktop environments
<hajour> i.v.m met speechcontrol
<hajour> wel handig om te weten
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-30
<leoquant> morgen Ronnie
<leoquant> is stef de vries aan boord binnen je team?
<Ronnie> leoquant: nee, nog niet
<Ronnie> wil hij binnen het team komen?
<leoquant> ik heb het idee dat hij interesse heeft ja
<hajour> hij vond het te moeilijk
<leoquant> ik vraag het hem op de man af vanavond/middag
<hajour> ik heb al gezegd dat er veel leerlingen zijn in het team maar hij bleef erbij
<leoquant> nee hajour dit gaat over artwork
<hajour> a ok sorry
<leoquant> speechcontrol vond hij te moeilijk
<leoquant> nop
<leoquant> hajour, erkan was er gister ook he
<leoquant> hier
<leoquant> goed he?
<hajour> ja mooi :)
<hajour> sorry ik ben ff teleurgesteld en boos ook.niet op jullie hoor
<leoquant> Ronnie, is het goed dat ik dat doe? een ja of nee antwoord van hem vragen?
<Ronnie> leoquant: ok
<leoquant> hajour, ja ik ben soms ook aangeslagen
<leoquant> vooral wanneer ik geen logica meer zie in processen
<leoquant> maar ik vind mwanzo te leuk
<leoquant> ===>dorgaan
<leoquant> o
<hajour> ik was in #python om te vragen voor python programmers eerst werd ik genegeerd
<hajour> en na2 liken gezet te hebben in chat voor info over speechcontrol .
<hajour> en nadat ik 2 linken had gezet in chat
<hajour> zeiden zedat noobie s moesten worden gekickt voor spammen
<hajour> ik ga daar never nooit meer heen
<hajour> ik zei of dat normaal was mensen eerst te negeren en dan zomaar te beschuldigen voor spammen en dat ik nog nooit zo was behandeld op deze manier in de chat kanalen
<leoquant> hajour, in python-nl?
<hajour> nee
<hajour> #python
<leoquant> dat bestaat ook he -nl
<hajour> ja weet ik
<hajour> maar dat is geen ubuntu kanaal
<leoquant> ok
<hajour> en dit was de 2 de keer dat ik in een kanaal was wat geen ubuntu was.waar ik raar behandeld werd
<hajour> ik heb geen zin in nog een keer
<leoquant> hee master!
<leoquant> commandoline, de fam hier was verbijsterd over de calculator
<commandoline> mooi :)
<leoquant> "hoe kan dat" dat soort uitroepen
<leoquant> en ik heel geheimzinnig doen natuurlijk
<leoquant> :P
<hajour> ik moet alles nog door nemen van de python les
<commandoline> hajour: goed dat je het zegt, ik zal ff de wiki-pagina updaten met logs etc.
<leoquant> hajour, neem je tijd het was goed
<hajour> ik heb gister 6 classes gevolgd :(
<hajour> ik ga echt vragen of ze het meer willen spreiden
<leoquant> er zijn ook weeks hajour
<leoquant> packaging dagen
<leoquant> deze marathons zijn niet standaard
<leoquant> twee maal per jaar afaik
<hajour> het is echt niet te doen
<leoquant> 6 zou ik nooit kunnen...
<hajour> ik doe het ook niet meer
<hajour> dat was 1 keer maar ook de laatste keer zoveel achter elkaar
<hajour> en zelfs 2 tegelijk
<hajour> en dan UndiFineD  had zelfs 2 classes en 3 meetings tegelijkertijd
<commandoline> zo, de wikipagina van BasiscursusPython is weer up-to-date :)
<hajour> dank je commandoline :)
<commandoline> geen dank
<leoquant> johanvd ping
<johanvd> leoquant, pong
<leoquant> hoi kun jij twee mwanzo draadjes mergen onder mwanzo algemeen?
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/nederlandstalige-beginnerscursus-python/
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/just-for-learning/
<leoquant> is dat mogelijk?
<johanvd> ik snap alleen niet waarom die 2 samengevoegd zouden moeten worden
<johanvd> dat initiatief van dooitze is toch heel wat anders dan de cursus over python?
<leoquant> die twee onder het vastgezette topic
<leoquant> dat dooitze iniyiatief is ook mwanzo
<leoquant> dus richting: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-en-ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team/
<leoquant> lernid en webapp is fam.
<johanvd> je wil dat ik die 2 topics samenvoeg met het algemene mwanzo topic?
<johanvd> dat kan wel, maar dan gaan de reacties wel wat door elkaar lopen ben ik bang voor
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ok idd sorry
<leoquant> te laat ja
<johanvd> ik kan wel de topictitel van de cursus veranderen, bijv. [mwanzo] ervoor zetten
<johanvd> dan is het wat duidelijker dat het via mwanzo loopt
<leoquant> ja
<johanvd> dat topic van dooitze vind ik wel wat vaag, geen idee wat er mee gebeurt en wat nu precies het doel is
<leoquant> klopt dat staat in de kinderschoenen
<johanvd> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/nederlandstalige-beginnerscursus-python/
<johanvd> zoiets
<Gotiniens> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/Themes/UbuntuNL/images/on2.png is nog steeds tuk
<Gotiniens> *stuk
<leoquant> yep
<johanvd> Gotiniens, even een bugje aanmaken op LP? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-website
<leoquant> johanvd mergen kan alleen per direct idd
<leoquant> als er nog geen echte draad is
<johanvd> leoquant, vind je het goed als ik het topic van dooitze met rust laat? ik zou eerst wat meer duidelijkheid willen hebben
<leoquant> prima hij is ook gepingd
<leoquant> maar druk met school
<leoquant> komt goed
<leoquant> ben heel erg voor : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/nieuwe-vormgeving-aanpak-van-belangrijke-discussie-stukken/  #12
<leoquant> voorlopig apart subforum
<leoquant> en wiki
<leoquant> maar soi
<johanvd> jammer dat willem en pjotr meteen weer de aanval kiezen, ipv constructief meedenken over het plan
<leoquant> ik ga zo zingen/koor
<leoquant> verwijder ze eventueel
<leoquant> ivm in herhaling vallen
<johanvd> veel zingplezier :)
<leoquant> dag!
<MrChrisDruif> Zing ze :P
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, hier hadden we het toch laatst over cursief op de wiki/forum?
<MrChrisDruif> En moin thema...
<johanvd> hoe bedoel je?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....op wiki.ubuntu.com hebben ze al het nieuwe moin-thema :)
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: ja, dat was ik
<MrChrisDruif> Had ik al gezegd dat daar een bug over is en aan gewerkt wordt?
<Ronnie> ja
<Ronnie> ben benieuwd of er wat mee gaat gebeuren
<MrChrisDruif> Alan Bell (een gerespecteerd lid van Ubuntu) is er mee bezig...en iemand die ik beter ken (phillw) zal hem geregeld erover lastig vallen...en ik zal hem weer lastig vallen :P
<Ronnie> oh, dan komt dat helemaal goed
<Ronnie> misschien moet ik nog eens een bug aanmaken over de uitlijning van de lijsten (1,2,3 en die bolletjes) en de header 4t/m6 die niet werken
<MrChrisDruif> Eerst maar eens kijken of er niet al een bug voor is ;)
<johanvd> wat krijgen we nou? http://sensehofstede.nl/retiring-from-the-ubuntu-community
<Ronnie> ja, ik las het ook. maar hij gaat wel met ubuntu-nl door (gelukkig)
<johanvd> dat scheelt gelukkig wel ja :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb al gereageerd op de website ;)
<Ronnie> goede avond allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Ronnie
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-23
<commandoline> ok, ik moet beter opletten :P https://answers.launchpad.net/justforlearning/+question/184952 :D
<commandoline> Dat zou het makkelijker maken voor LoCo's om JFL te installeren.
<commandoline> ik ken de packager, hij heeft ook OpenTeacher gedaan.
 * commandoline gaat even een 'release' doen voor JFL :P
<Idroy> ghehe, nice
<timo^> je hebt hem lekker laten wachten commandoline
<timo^> hey Idroy
<commandoline> :P
<Idroy> hey timo^
<commandoline> Idroy: nou ik toch denk over een release, had je een keer een icoontje gemaakt voor 'admin tasks'? Die zit nl. niet in de branch.
<Idroy> commandoline, oh crap, heb ik nog niet gedaan
<commandoline> ok, geen probleem. Nou, dan moet porthose nog maar even wat langer wachten :P
<commandoline> precise halen we trouwens toch niet meer
<commandoline> (import freeze is geweest)
<commandoline> misschien zit er nog wel een backport in, dat had porthose ook geregeld voor OT in oneiric.
<commandoline> nog even wat vertalingen toevoegen (Spaans is al ver, Arabisch is 100% vertaald)
<commandoline> oh, en de Friese vertaling is natuurlijk ook al een eindje op weg :P
<commandoline>  Oanmeld as: student | Ôfmelde :)
<commandoline>  مسجل كـ: student | تسجيل الخروج
<commandoline> nou, nog opzoeken wat er staat :P
<timo^> Registered as: student | log out
<timo^> commandoline: ;)
<commandoline> je weet het nooit zeker :P
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> Op naar google translate!
<commandoline> hij pakt gewoon de taal van je browser :)
<Idroy> ja ok, maar dat stukje tekst gewoon even in google translate zetten, en je weet vrijwel zeker of het klopt of niet :P
<Idroy> Aangezien het toch maar een paar losse woorden zijn
<commandoline> yep, maar om nou iedere zin door google translate te halen :P
<commandoline> maar goed, je merkt het snel genoeg als je het uitbrengt.
<Idroy> Ghehe, dat is waar
<timo^> hoe kun je de client NL maken?
<commandoline> hoi Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hallo
<timo^> hoi Thomas_de_Graaff
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: Ronnie heeft op de community-server alles gerelateerd aan JFL geregeld, toch?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep
 * commandoline heeft nl. een aanbod gekregen om JFL in de Ubuntu-repo's te stoppen, en het daemon-script van de community server is dan denk ik wel interessant om mee te packagen.
<commandoline> maar dan vraag ik Ronnie dat wel, bedankt :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, kan je het best bij Ronnie zijn idd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi dat het in de repo's komt!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Poeh, daar mag je heel trots op zijn. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zou ik in ieder geval wel zijn. :D
<commandoline> :D
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb trouwens die flyer even ge-update, ik had hem inderdaad nog niet geexporteerd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, nice. Ziet er erg goed uit die flyer
<Idroy> hier is de link, staat ook wel in de thread: http://ubuntuone.com/4QV3Q6gQ86PcvHQ9avZdvm
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zie nog iets dat niet helemaal klopt..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Duizenden andere gratis
<Thomas_de_Graaff> programma's kunnen eenvoudig en snel toegevoegd worden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> vanuit het Ubuntu software centrum.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> andere moet eigenlijk weg, omdat het niet meer specifiek over software gaat
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Duizenden gratis programma's kunnen etc..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus zonder andere
<Idroy> oh ja idd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kleinigheidje weliswaar.
<Idroy> hmmm, zit nu in windows, ik ga zo even reloggen naar Ubuntu, en dan pas ik het aan :)
<Idroy> Ach ja, ik wil hem helemaal perfect hebben ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar als we er duizenden van gaan drukken, dan moet het tot in de details goed he.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :)
<Idroy> inderdaad, vind ik ook
<Idroy> zo, ga nu reloggen
<Idroy> brb
<Idroy> en daar ben ik weer
<commandoline> hoi Ronnie, staan het daemon script van JFL ergens online wat je had gemaakt voor de communityserver?
<Ronnie> commandoline: volgens mij niet
<commandoline> Ik heb nl. een aanbod gekregen van een MOTU-lid om het te packagen in debian :)
<Ronnie> heb je die nodig?
<commandoline> (en daarmee Ubuntu)
<Ronnie> ah, ik zal eens kijken
<commandoline> nou, het lijkt me op zich wel leuk als die scriptjes erbij zitten :)
<commandoline> graag
<Ronnie> commandoline: http://paste.ubuntu.com/814464/
 * Ronnie gaat nu eten
<commandoline> ok, bedankt :)
<commandoline> leoquant: toch nog wat over JFL (had ik gister niet gezien):
<commandoline> - een packager heeft aangeboden om het in de debian/ubuntu repo's te stoppen
<commandoline> (dezelfde als de packager van OpenTeacher)
<commandoline> - er is een spaanse vertaling bijgekomen (75% compleet)
<commandoline> (ongeveer)
<CasW> Wat uiteraard geen toeval is ;)
<commandoline> wat is geen toeval?
<CasW> Dat het dezelfde packager is
<commandoline> ja, die zal idd wel wat hebben opgevangen in #openteacher :)
<leoquant> commandoline, dat is niet gering
<commandoline> :)
<leoquant> welke dev / packager trouwens?
<commandoline> Charlie Smotherman (porthose)
<leoquant> nice, ken hem niet
<commandoline> Als OpenTeacher project hebben we erg goede ervaringen met hem :)
 * leoquant heeft een tijdje packager events gedaan
<leoquant> mooi!
<commandoline> packager events?
<leoquant> ja, het heet anders
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training
<leoquant> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/03/31/announcing-ubuntu-app-developer-week-2/
<commandoline> oh, interessant :)
<leoquant> ja ツ
<leoquant> leuk om devs te vragen voor worshops...niet dus :P
<leoquant> men is erg busy bleek
<leoquant> lol worseshops==>workshops dus
<commandoline> mja, het zou leuk zijn als we een mwanzo-workshop daarover hadden.
<leoquant> zeer leuk
<commandoline> ik heb packagen wel eens geprobeerd, het probleem is om je precies aan alle debian-regeltjes te houden.
<leoquant> yep
<commandoline> Is er eigenlijk überhaupt een Ubuntu NL'r MOTU?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet het niet commandoline , dan moet je even kijken in de ledenlijst van MOTU
<commandoline> hmm, goed idee.
<commandoline> zo te zien niet.
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hi Idroy :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-24
<commandoline> porthose schrijft dat hij eind deze week al kan beginnen met JFL packagen, volgens hem is de deadline Feb 18, 2100 UTC voor precise, dus misschien gaat JFL dat nog halen ook. :)
<Snicksie> dat zou mooi zijn denk ik commandoline :)
<Snicksie> proficiat ;)
<commandoline> :)
<CasW> Da's dan app 2 in het software center ;)
<Idroy> ey oh
<timo^> hoi Idroy
<Idroy> zo, ga van alles backuppen en dan ga ik naar Lubuntu denk ik
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<Idroy> hey Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoe ish et
<Idroy> goed hoor, met jou?
<Rachelle> wel goed al mis ik mijn vriendin :(
<OerHeks> :-)
 * Rachelle kijkt sip
 * OerHeks kijkt voip
<Rachelle> donderdag lekker naar haar toe ^_^
<Idroy> :)
<Rachelle> en dan 2,5 week bij elkaar :P
<Rachelle> hoi Ronnie en StefandeVries
<Rachelle> wel super dat ze limburgs probeert te leren
<StefandeVries> Heej Rachelle :)
<timo^> Rachelle: jij bent Limburgs?
<Rachelle> van oorspronge.  Leef al 4,5 jaar in den bosch
<timo^> oké :)
<Rachelle> mijn familie woont wel nog in limburg :p
<timo^> :)
<timo^> Rachelle: was jij nu de maker van dat maffiaspel?
<Rachelle> ja :p
<timo^> ah, is de designer al langs geweest?
<StefandeVries> Limburg. Daar komen veel goeie mensen vandaan,.
<timo^> sja, alleen zo spijtig dat er een vreselijke familie de Vries in Heerlen woont :/
<Rachelle> nope timo^.  moet hem eens een schop geven
<timo^> doe dat eens
<StefandeVries> timo^, niet lief. :9
<timo^> ;)
<Rachelle> gisteren nog een paar bugs gefixt :p
<Rachelle> maar ja druk druk druk met school
<Ronnie> hey Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi Ronnie
<Rachelle> hoi gijsbert
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-25
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Ey oh, Idroy
<CasW> Let's go, Idroy.
<CasW> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-26
<CasW> Goed, ik ga maar 's een cloak regelen, gewoon in #freenode vragen, neem ik aan?
<commandoline> in #freenode vragen naar een unaffiliated cloak
<commandoline> of je moet lordnoid vragen om openteacher-cloaks aan te maken :P
<CasW> Oeh, kan dat? Dat zou ik wel heel vet vinden :P
<commandoline> dat kan :P. Geen idee wat de wachttijd is, alleen...
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hé Idroy :)
<Idroy> hmmm alsa doet raar, hij pakt me ati kaart als sound card i.p.v. me xonar DG. Hij ziet de xonar wel, alleen me ati kaart staat als default lijkt het
<Idroy> en telkens als ik in alsamixer de juiste selecteer dan lijkt het of die hem niet opslaat -_-
<StefandeVries> Die ATi-kaart heeft een HDMI-outgang?
<StefandeVries> out/uitgang. :P
<Idroy> yep
<Idroy> heb er al wel vaker last van gehad
<Idroy> of iig
<Idroy> dat denk ik
<StefandeVries> Gebruik je Xubuntu?
<Idroy> nee, lubuntu
<StefandeVries> Ow..dan kan ik je niet verder helpen. :(
<Idroy> heb nu wel een topic erover gevonden hoe ik het uit zo kunnen zetten, even kijken of dat werkt
<Idroy> :(
<StefandeVries> Misschien hebben ze in #ubuntu-nl nog meer advies.
<Idroy> ye, als ik er niet uit kom
<Idroy> dan zet ik het daar ook even neer :)
<StefandeVries> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-28
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, leoquant.
<leoquant> morgen StefandeVries
<CasW> StefandeVries: Alles is gescand, ik moet het alleen nog even sturen
<StefandeVries> CasW: heb je m'n e-mailadres?
<CasW> Nee, stuur maar even in een pm
<StefandeVries> leoquant, m'n netbook heeft het begeven, dus MwanzoBot is in ieder geval vandaag offline.
<leoquant> zonde van je netbook...
<CasW> En verzonden!
<StefandeVries> Harde schijf heeft gefaald.
<StefandeVries> CasW: ontvangen
<StefandeVries> eens zien
<CasW> Mooi :)
<CasW> En ik heb ook Windows weer 's geüpdate, twee vliegen in één klap :)
<StefandeVries> Dank je, cas. :D
<StefandeVries> Hallo Thomas_de_Graaff :)
<CasW> Geen dnak
<CasW> *dank
<Thomas_de_Graaff> middag :)
<StefandeVries> Er staan al vingerzettingen bij, zie ik.
<CasW> 'middag, Thomas_de_Graaff!
<CasW> Ja, zo heb ik hem gekregen
<StefandeVries> Handig. Scheelt mijw erk. :P
<StefandeVries> Even kijken waar ik een server/netbook vandaan ga halen.
<Snicksie> vps StefandeVries :p
<StefandeVries> Snicksie, geen optie.
<blackwolf12333> is dit nederlandstalig?
<OerHeks> hoi blackwolf12333 jazeker
<blackwolf12333> ok kan ik hier hulp krijgen
<commandoline> blackwolf12333: als het gaat om ondersteuning, ben je misschien beter af in #ubuntu-nl omdat daar meer mensen meekijken.
<blackwolf12333> k ben namelijk ff vergeten wat er ook al weer gebeurd als je een partitie van grote verandert, of dan alles wat erop stond dan weg gaat
<blackwolf12333> ok
<commandoline> Dit kanaal is nl. bedoeld voor vragen over meehelpen aan Ubuntu. :)
<blackwolf12333> o ok
<blackwolf12333> vraag ik t wel in #ubuntu-nl
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-29
<commandoline> Hmm, ik zie nu pas dat JFL al twee weken offline is (volgens nickserv) :P
<StefandeVries> Hmm.. :P
<StefandeVries> Fix dat eens. :P
<commandoline> en de web client lijkt ook deels gecrasht, dus ik ben benieuwd wat er in de logs staat.
<commandoline> dat wordt lastig zonder de log...
<StefandeVries> Waar staan die dan?
<commandoline> waarschijnlijk is de internetverbinding gewoon een keer uitgevallen en heeft 'ie daar niet van kunnen auto-recoveren.
<commandoline> op de communityserver
<StefandeVries> That explains.
<StefandeVries> Die is niet altijd even stabiel.
<commandoline> ach, het heeft tijden goed gedraaid.
<commandoline> en het is een goede bugtest :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-01-22
<RawChid> Hey Bauwe_
<RawChid> Welkom trouwens
<RawChid> Dit is meer het kanaal voor en door de Ubuntu-community
<RawChid> Vragen kun je omtrent de wiki kun je het best hier stellen
<Bauwe_> Ok... bedankt...staat genoteerd....is even wennen om zelf niet te beschikken over de rechten...ik ben doorgaans alleenheerser in mijn Wiki's :)
<Bauwe_> http://bijl-giewiki.appspot.com/
<RawChid> Oke dan
<Bauwe_> ...een van velen trouwens...
<RawChid> Er is helaas een klein probleempje met de rechten waardoor je standaard niet gelijk je eigen homepage kunt aanpassen
<RawChid> Alles in /community/ kun je standaard wel bewerken
<Bauwe_> Ik ga meteen aan de slag...en hou dit lijntje nog even open
<RawChid> Prima
<RawChid> Wat ben je trouwens van plan dan?
<Bauwe_> ja daar ben ik alweer... :) ik wil een lijstje maken...een soort checklist...waar anderen aan mee kunnen schrijven...
<RawChid> Aha...
<Bauwe_> maar ik vraag me af of dat in /community moet...voordat de checklist klaar is (en beproefd) misschien nog niet zo handig om hem in de toc te hebben
<RawChid> Je kunt gewoon een pagina maken waar je wil. Zolang je er niet naar linkt valt het niet op ;)
<Bauwe_> ok
<RawChid> Hier vind je veel info: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Documentatieteam
<Bauwe_> ok...pagina gemaakt... wel even wennen aan een nieuwe syntax...maar dat lukt wel
<Bauwe_> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/CheckListEFI
<Bauwe_> RawChid: bedankt voor de startup en de links ... tot later!
<RawChid> np, succes verder Bauwe_
